# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Zakon, psi i tko je tu lud?

## Sanjica

Gledam prilog neki dan na TV-u vezano uz učestale nepade pasa na ljude i zadnji tragični slučaj.  Novinar spominje povodac i brnjicu, u kadru plavuša sa ogromnim rotvajlerom priča o odgoju pasa, njen, naravno nikada nije nikoga napao, ona i njeni sinovi njega odgajaju, ona ga vodi na uzici (koju povremeno skida i pušta ga da se istrči) i žena tvrdi da je njen pas 100% siguran jer ona s njim vlada.

Od brnjice ni B, pas ko tele i vidi se da je jači od nje, da potrči svom snagom odvukao bi je ko pero, da ne spominjem da slučajno poludi i nekog napadne - nema šanse da ga ona svojom snagom savlada.

Svaki od pasa te i slične vrste nikada nikog nisu napali do prvi puta. Tada se obično kaže:"Nikada nikog nije napao do dana..."

E, sad, mene zanima:

1. Odakle vlasnicima pasa toliko samopouzdanje da misle kako 100% vladaju psećom vrstom?

2. Kakav je točno zakon oko nošenja brnjice, tko to treba i u kojim prilikama nositi i kakve su kazne?

3. Kada ste posljednji puta uživo vidjeli nekog psa da nosi brnjicu?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pas po zakonu mora biti ili na uzici ili nositi brnjicu, Ne i jedno i drugo istovremeno.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Aha, odgovor na pitanje broj 1. - vjerujem da su u to samo priglupi vlasnici pasa uvjereni. (Kojih nažalost ima dosta, to je istina. :/ )

----------


## josie

> Pas po zakonu mora biti ili na uzici ili nositi brnjicu, Ne i jedno i drugo istovremeno.


jesi sigurna?
ja baš mislim da su u zakonu nabrojane određene pasmine i određena mjesta gdje navedene pasmine moraju imati i brnjicu i biti vezane kratkim povodnikom. :? 
nisam šr, doduše...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Hm, vjerujem da bi agresivni psi trebali imati i jedno i drugo, ali kako i tko to određuje...? :? Znači, samo određene pasmine?

----------


## Romina

Ja imam malo peseka koji je UVIJEK na uzici,i naravno nema brnjicu,ALI kad joj se dijete približi ja je dižem na ruke,i imam posebnu tehniku kako je držim/mazim oko usta dok je dijete draga.

----------


## lidac2004

> 1. Odakle vlasnicima pasa toliko samopouzdanje da misle kako 100% vladaju psećom vrstom?
> 
> 2. Kakav je točno zakon oko nošenja brnjice, tko to treba i u kojim prilikama nositi i kakve su kazne?
> 
> 3. Kada ste posljednji puta uživo vidjeli nekog psa da nosi brnjicu?


gledala sam i ja taj prilog i bolje da ga ne komentiram   :Rolling Eyes:  .

na prvo pitanje bi odgovorila da je u pitanju cista bahatost i egoizam.
na drugo ne znam odgovor ali isto mislim da odredjene vrste pasa (one koje spadaju u agresivne) trebaju imati i brnjicu i povodac.
a trece- NIKADA nisam vidjela psa sa brnjicom, a puno vise pasa vidim da slobodno secu nego onih na povodcu   :Mad:  .

----------


## Maxime

Nisam gledala navedeni prilog i moj srditi post ce vjerojatno biti mala degresija ali mi nije jasno kako se u svakoj kulturnoj zemlji kucni ljubimci i ljudi/djeca normalno mogu druziti u harmoniji a u nasoj krasnoj drzavi to nije moguce. Svugdje ime agresivnih pasa (citaj vlasnika) samo se kod nas tolerira da se napravi hajka protiv svih zivotinja. 

Proslo ljeto sam POLUDILA kad je neka nadobudna baka svojem unuku rekla da ce ga peso (moj patuljasti Snaucer s kojim sam prolazila) ugristi ako mali ne bude dobar na misi (mislim da je bolje da ne napisam sto sam 'gospodji' odgovorila). Bojim se da ova baka predstavlja prosjek razmisljasnja  :/ i kako ce djete biti bez strahova prema zivotinjama ako ih se od malih nogu uci da su psi 'zmazani' i da grizu!?

Uredno skupljam k*k*c* za svojim ljubimcem, drzim ga na lajni kad ga setamo po javnim prostorim, skratim uzicu kad djeca prilaze, pa najbolje da postanemo nevidljivi ...

Svaki puta se 'zaboravi/zanemari' navesti kako ljubimac djetetu moze biti najbolji prijatelj, da se malisani od malih nogu uce brinuti o zivome bicu, i da pas pruza neogranicenu i bezuvjetnu ljubav bio to Rottweiler, Pekinezer ili Danska Doga a da odgoj i civilizirano ponasanje cisto ovisi o gazdi ...

Moderatorice neka slobodno obrisu moj post ako im se cini neprikladnim ...

----------


## maria71

sad će davor     :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Proslo ljeto sam POLUDILA kad je neka nadobudna baka svojem unuku rekla da ce ga peso (moj patuljasti Snaucer s kojim sam prolazila) ugristi ako mali ne bude dobar na misi


 :shock: 


Maxine, super post.  :Kiss:

----------


## Amelie32

Kad netko ima psa, ima ga za sebe i ne treba opterećivati druge ljude s njime.  Pri tome mislim na one izjave tipa:"Neće vam on ništa", kao izgovor što nije na uzici. Od kada sam trudna napala su me dva psa iz čista mira, što mi se nikad prije nije dogodilo. Inače obožavam pse i mačke.Da psa treba voditi na uzici i čistiti kakače za njim, naravno da treba. Samo kod nas se to posebno naglašava, a vani je to odavno normalna stvar. Moje dijete se boji pasa jer kad je imao 2 godine igrao se loptom u dječjem parku s MM, a ja sam s klupe ih promatarala. U parku se pojavila žena s mladim crnim koker španijelom koji se odjednom zaletio na moje dijete i srušio ga u travu, a kako mali nije ispustio loptu, ovaj ga je ugrizao za rukicu. Ne moram vam reći da je vlasnica jedva izvukla živu glavu iz dječjeg parka. Moj sin sada ima 7 godina i koliko god smo ga nastojali osloboditi toga straha, on i dalje obilazi pse u velikom luku i sjeća se svakog detalja tog napada. Inače živim u blizini savskog nasipa i nikad tamo s djetetom nisma išla šetati jer ljudi tamo puštaju pse s uzice i istrčavaju ih. I to mi je OK, ja to poštujem jer i oni mojraju imati svoj prostor. Ali šetnja pasa u dječjim parkovima je redovita pojava koja nikako nije u redu.

----------


## BusyBee

Maxime, super post.

Ja cu dodati da, kao sto ima bezobzirnih i bezobraznih vlasnika pasa, ima i takvih roditelja koji si vrlo cesto daju za pravo pustiti sasvim malo dijete da dotapka do nepoznatog psa (koliko god mali bio) i potegne ga za koji god dio tijela stigne (jer "tako je naviknuto sa svojim  psom doma").. i onda sam ja, koja stanem izmedju djeteta i psa, jer moja kujica od 11 god. nema strpljenja za drugu djecu, osim za moje, neljubazna vlasnica koja ne da da se dira njeno pseto.

A psa s brnjicom sam vidjela jucer, na plazi na kojoj se kupamo sa svojim psom. Vucjak, prolazio je s gazdama pored nas, na povodniku.

----------


## Mima

Ja bih se složila sa Amelie, onaj tko ima psa ima ga za sebe i ja zaista ne želim da mene time opterećuje a ponajmanje da ugrožava moje dijete. Drago mi je što ima tako puno savjesnih vlasnika pasa, naime kad god se potegne ovakva tema svi vlasnici koji sudjeluju u raspravi kažu da skupljaju izmet iza pasa, da vode pse na uzici i da ih ne puštaju među djecu - no stvarnost je poprilično drugačija pa očito ima i vlasnika koji se ne ponašaju tako pristojno. Meni se baš prije kratkog vremena dogodilo da je dok smo bili u parku dojurio mali pas i počeo lajati na Leu i postavljati se na nju - jer je, po objašnjenu vlasnika, imala igračku koja cvili u rukama. Ja sam uvijek u neposrednoj blizini pa sam ju odmah digla na ruke a vlasnik je kad sam ga upozorila odvratio onim uobičajenim da pas neće ništa. Mene to uopće ne zanima, ja želim svoje dijete upoznati sa psima kad i kako ja to odlučim, i ne želim da mi se dijete boji životinja  jer je neki nesavjesni čovjek dok je prolazio kraj parka vodio psa bez uzice. Ja Leu učim da se pse ne smije dirati, ne zato što su opasni nego zato što su živa bića i ne žele da ih svatko navlači i dira, i učim ju da se uvijek mora pitati vlasnika smije li se podragati psa i kako. I stvarno ne želim da se ona boji životinja, ja sam se bojala mačaka jer su me izgrebale kao dijete i znam da se teško riješiti takvog straha. I onda jedan ovakav incident (a u stvari posve bezazlen) može srušiti u vodu sve što ja pričam - da uopće ne spominjem neke ozbiljnije situacije kao ovakvu o kojoj Amelie piše, mislim da se iz našeg parka vlasnica NE BI izvukla žive glave   :Grin:

----------


## BusyBee

> onaj tko ima psa ima ga za sebe i ja zaista ne želim da mene time opterećuje a ponajmanje da ugrožava moje dijete. Drago mi je što ima tako puno savjesnih vlasnika pasa, naime kad god se potegne ovakva tema svi vlasnici koji sudjeluju u raspravi kažu da skupljaju izmet iza pasa, da vode pse na uzici i da ih ne puštaju među djecu - no stvarnost je poprilično drugačija pa očito ima i vlasnika koji se ne ponašaju tako pristojno.


Gle, ovo je potpuno dvosmjerno.
Meni je drago da ima jako puno (osobito na forumu) odgovornih roditelja koji isto tako uce dijete kako se pristupa psu i kako ga se smije dirati.
Jer, i nama se dogadja da negdje gdje odemo, a da je potpuno primjereno psu, uleti dijete/djeca i ugrozava/ju mog psa, natezu ga i cupaju "jer vole zivotinje".   :Wink:

----------


## lidac2004

Mima, Amelie32, isto mislimo   :Smile:  .
a evo sto se mene i mom djetetu neki dan desilo, to sam vec pisala na drugom topicu pa sada samo kopiram:

evo danasnji dogadjaj. 
izasla ja sa Jasminom iz kuce i cekamo ispred da izadje mm. 
u to, izlazi susjeda sa psom koji je, na svu srecu, bio na uzici, i pas direktno krene na Jasminu, lajuci i rezuci. 
dijete mi se toliko prepalo da je ispustila igrackicu koju je drzala i pocela se tresti od straha, jos smo ju 15 min iza toga smirivali. 

naravno, susjeda, mrtva hladna vice- pa nece on njoj nista  . 

ja nisam nista rekla, ali mm ju je skoro poslao u ....(znate vec gdje). 

ne zelim ni razmisljati sta bi bilo da nije bio na uzici. 
da se razumijemo- taj pas pozna Jasminu, ona mu nikada nije nista napravila, sto znaci da je on na nju krenuo apsolutno nicim izazvan!! 
i kako sad ona nece imati strah od pasa poslije ovoga?! 

ovaj dogadjaj je u biti isto sto se desilo i Miminoj Lei, samo sto smo mi imali srecu sto je pas bio na uzici, a da nije..... ne zelim ni misliti sta bi bilo   :Mad:  .


a ovo moram posebno citirati i potpisati 




> Kad netko ima psa, ima ga za sebe i ne treba opterećivati druge ljude s njime. Pri tome mislim na one izjave tipa:"Neće vam on ništa", kao izgovor što nije na uzici. .Da psa treba voditi na uzici i čistiti kakače za njim, naravno da treba. Samo kod nas se to posebno naglašava, a vani je to odavno normalna stvar.


s posebnim naglaskom na ovo o skupljanju kakice, svi ovdje pricaju da to rade a ja sam to u zivotu vidjela JEDNOM u to ne u ZG!!

----------


## lidac2004

> ovaj dogadjaj je u biti isto sto se desilo i Miminoj Lei


ispravak- nije se desilo Mimi vec Amelie, krivo sam napisala.

----------


## Mima

> Gle, ovo je potpuno dvosmjerno.
> Meni je drago da ima jako puno (osobito na forumu) odgovornih roditelja koji isto tako uce dijete kako se pristupa psu i kako ga se smije dirati.
> Jer, i nama se dogadja da negdje gdje odemo, a da je potpuno primjereno psu, uleti dijete/djeca i ugrozava/ju mog psa, natezu ga i cupaju "jer vole zivotinje".


Ja potpuno razumijem da to ide na živce ali ima ipak jedna sitna razlika a ta je da (malo) dijete psa teško da može ozlijediti a pas dijete itekako i ozbiljno može - dovoljno je da ga sruši pa se već svašta može dogoditi.

----------


## Sanja

> ali mi nije jasno kako se u svakoj kulturnoj zemlji kucni ljubimci i ljudi/djeca normalno mogu druziti u harmoniji a u nasoj krasnoj drzavi to nije moguce.


Ne znam koje države smatraš kulturnima i što je definicija "normalnog druženja u harmoniji" između pasa i djece, no ja živim u Austriji i ovdje je psima strogo zabranjen ulaz u _sva_ dječja igrališta i u _većinu_ običnih parkova. Ne moram posebno naglašavati da se vlasnici pasa pridržavaju tih zabrana.

Iskreno, nemam pojma gdje vlasnici vode svoje pse da se istrče  :? , jer na svakoj mrvici zelene površine vidim natpise da je pristup psima zabranjen. Vjerojatno idu negdje izvan grada, zaista ne znam.





> Da psa treba voditi na uzici i čistiti kakače za njim, naravno da treba. Samo kod nas se to posebno naglašava, a vani je to odavno normalna stvar.


Ajde da baš ne idealiziramo inozemstvo  :Wink:  , Beč je pokakan od a do ž. Ljudi skupljaju kakače samo ako primijete da ih netko gleda, a ponekad ni tada.

----------


## TeddyBearz

I ja isto kao i BB izbjegavam djecu dok sam sa psima. Sve ne znam je li gore kad ih žnjaraju ili kad panično bježe od njih vrišteći iz sveg glasa, jer su ih doma naučili da su psi užasne zvijeri. (I da, takvom reakcijom si definitivno garantiraju da će pas pojuriti za njima.  :Rolling Eyes: )

Moji psi nisu zvijeri, ali bome nisu ni plišane igračke. Stvarno ne znam otkud ljudima pomisao da vlasnici pasa jedva čekaju da se njihovi psi druže sa tuđom djecom. :?

----------


## josie

sad da vam ja velim.
još prije par godina moja je kujica doživjela strašnu trumu od strane moje nećakinje.
bili su nam u gostima i malena je toliko skakla i urlala i jurcala za mojim psom koji se na sva moguća mjesta u kući pokušavao sakriti i pobjeći od malene.
od tog događaja se stravično boji djece dobi 2-3 godine i ako nema priliku pobjeći (kad je recimo na uzici), onda počne lajati i režati kako bi uplašila dijete i ovo je ne bi diralo.
sada kako jakov raste, sve je više tolerantnija, ali kao svi mi pas treba svoj mir i taj mir se psu treba pružiti.
ja ne dopuštam jakovu da je žnjara i navlači, sklanjam je u drugu prostoriju kada netko sa malom djecom dolazi jer ne znam kakvu kulturu ponašanja ta djeca imaju prema psima.

----------


## sandy

> Nisam gledala navedeni prilog i moj srditi post ce vjerojatno biti mala degresija ali mi nije jasno kako se u svakoj kulturnoj zemlji kucni ljubimci i ljudi/djeca normalno mogu druziti u harmoniji a u nasoj krasnoj drzavi to nije moguce. Svugdje ime agresivnih pasa (citaj vlasnika) samo se kod nas tolerira da se napravi hajka protiv svih zivotinja. 
> 
> Proslo ljeto sam POLUDILA kad je neka nadobudna baka svojem unuku rekla da ce ga peso (moj patuljasti Snaucer s kojim sam prolazila) ugristi ako mali ne bude dobar na misi (mislim da je bolje da ne napisam sto sam 'gospodji' odgovorila). Bojim se da ova baka predstavlja prosjek razmisljasnja  :/ i kako ce djete biti bez strahova prema zivotinjama ako ih se od malih nogu uci da su psi 'zmazani' i da grizu!?
> 
> Uredno skupljam k*k*c* za svojim ljubimcem, drzim ga na lajni kad ga setamo po javnim prostorim, skratim uzicu kad djeca prilaze, pa najbolje da postanemo nevidljivi ...
> 
> Svaki puta se 'zaboravi/zanemari' navesti kako ljubimac djetetu moze biti najbolji prijatelj, da se malisani od malih nogu uce brinuti o zivome bicu, i da pas pruza neogranicenu i bezuvjetnu ljubav bio to Rottweiler, Pekinezer ili Danska Doga a da odgoj i civilizirano ponasanje cisto ovisi o gazdi ...
> 
> Moderatorice neka slobodno obrisu moj post ako im se cini neprikladnim ...


javljam se iz druge drzave ali bih mogla potpisati svaku tvoju rec

cisto da moderatorica ima malo vise posla  :Grin:

----------


## Sanjica

Evo, dosta vas se javilo, ali i ovo do sada već nešta pokazuje. 

NITKO  od nas točno ne zna kako glasi zakon koji uređuje kako i gdje sa psima, niti oni koji psa  nemaju, a bome niti oni koji ga imaju. Znamo da nekakav zakon postoji, ali kako točno glasi i šta se tu podrazumijeva  - samo nagađamo.

Šta je onda čudno ako konstatiramo da ga se gotovo nitko ne pridržava?

Ja bih htjela saznati kako zakon točno glasi, pa da znam da li onaj koji šeta rotvajlera bez brnjice krši s tim zakon i krši li zakon moj susjed koji svog vučjaka pušta slobodno da šunja po susjedstvu a on sjedi doma i čeka da se ovaj vrati, čak se ni ne potrudi šetati ga?
E, kad to saznam, pod uvjetom da oni krše zakon takvim ponašanjem, sljedeće što želim saznati je kome se mogu obratiti, tužiti ih, prijaviti....

Uopće mi nije jasno ni koja služba vodi brigu o tome, tko bi ih trebao kažnjavati zbog nepoštivanja zakona?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ovo sa slobodnim puštanjem psa da lunja je sigurno protuzakonito. Ovo za rotta bez brnjice, ako nije dokazano agresivan i na uzici je, koliko ja znam je ok. Jedino ne znam da li se rottovi računaju pod neku od opasnih pasmina za koje postoji poseban zakon. Pošto nemam pripadnike opasnih pasmina (što god to značilo), nisam upoznata sa tim zakonom.

----------


## Sanjica

Ne znam kako drugi, ali jako mi srce počne lupati kada pročitam izjave u kojima se kritizira ponašanje malog djeteta prema psu ili riječi neke bake. Mogu te riječi biti glupe i bedaste, može dijete htjeti raditi s psom što god mu padne na pamet - ali ako ja imam psa babine riječi on ionako neće razumjeti pa ga ne mogu ni povrijediti, a od zločestog djeteta ću ga spasiti lako i jednostavno - maknut ću ga od djeteta, ili ako baš poludim - maknut ću dijete od psa i odnijeti ga nemarnim roditeljima i očitati im bukvicu ako treba.

A ako je nečiji pas zločest prema mom djetetu, pa još ako je taj pas rotvajler ili pitbul - e, tu većinom ne možemo ništa.  Jer je taj zločesti pas jači i snažniji od mog djeteta, od mene i od svog vlasnika. I ne znam kako bi to izgledalo savladavati ga golim rukama, ni kako bi nakon toga izgledali ja i moje dijete?

Jasno je šta želim reći, otvaranjem ove teme željela sam saznati kakav je točno zakon i s tim u vezi kakva su prava nas koji želimo svoju djecu i sebe same zaštiti od opasnih pasa.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Našla i zgrozila se:

http://www.zagreb.hr/SlGlasnik.nsf/1...5?OpenDocument




> Članak 9.
> 
>             Na ulici, javnoj površini, u parkovima te u prostorijama koje služe zgradi kao cjelini (stubište, ulaz, dizalo, dvorište i slično) pas se mora voditi na uzici tako da ne ugrožava sigurnost i zdravlje ljudi, drugih životinja i njihovo kretanje.
>             Psi koji su zbog svojih urođenih svojstava i agresivnog instinkta ili izvježbanosti opasni za sigurnost ljudi, a posebno dobermani, američki strafordski terijeri, bulterijeri, pitbul terijeri, rotwaileri, doge, njemački i belgijski ovčari, japanski borilački psi, veliki japanski špicevi, mastifi, šarplaninci i njihovi križanci, moraju se, na površinama iz stavka 1. ovog članka, voditi na uzici, obvezno s brnjicom.
>             Iznimno od stavka 2. ovog članka bordoške doge i napuljski mastifi vode se, na površinama iz stavka 1. ovog članka, na uzici, ali bez brnjice.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ne znam kako drugi, ali jako mi srce počne lupati kada pročitam izjave u kojima se kritizira ponašanje malog djeteta prema psu ili riječi neke bake.


Baka prijeti unuku da će ga tuđi pas ugristi ako je ne bude slušao, i to je u redu? :shock:

----------


## josie

iz zakona o veterinarstvu:



> Uvjete i način držanja pasa, divljih životinja i zvijeri te način postupanja s neupisanim psima, psima i mačkama lutalicama, kao i drugimbopasnim i zloćudnim životinjama, propisuje predstavničko tijelo općine ili grada.

----------


## Sanjica

Naravno da nije u redu i da baka krivo uči svog unuka - ali njene riječi nisu povrijedile nikoga, a najmanje tvog psa. Ajde što su tebi digle živac, no to je sitnica prema problemu pred kojim se nalazimo kada su u pitanju gotovo svakodnevni napadi pasa na djecu i ljude.

Ja radim u vrtiću i kada šetam s kolonom djece od njih 25 i nitko si ne može zamisliti gdje mi se srce nalazi kada prema nama ide džukela, još kad mu se lanac vuče po cesti.... A znam da se djeca ne znaju kontrolirati i da u svakoj tako velikoj grupi imaš barem 1-2 koji se panično boje i čim vide psa popnu ti se (doslovce) na glavu. I tada moram djelovati potpuno smirujuće, dobiti ih da svi budu mirni i ne gledaju ga, ne izazivaju ga ničim.... U mojoj glavi uvijek se vrti scenarij šta bi napravila da jednom netko napadne djecu, kako i s čim bi ih pokušala zaštiti, gdje bi životinju primila....grrrrr  Zašto moram imati takve misli i takve brige?

Zato što sustav ne funkcionira, zato što se ne zna šta se smije a šta se ne smije, zato što se ne kažnjava nitko i nigdje i zato što se čeka neka ili neke još gore i teže tragedije da bi se nešta poduzelo i da se zaštite oni koji su najnemoćniji.

----------


## josie

dobro sanjice, a što bi ti napravila?
poseban dio svijeta gdje hodaju samo psi i ćaknuti im vlasnici?
odrastanje bez životinja, ponajviše pasa i kućnih ljubimaca bilo bi doista otužno  :Sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Naravno da nije u redu i da baka krivo uči svog unuka - ali njene riječi nisu povrijedile nikoga, a najmanje tvog psa. Ajde što su tebi digle živac, no to je sitnica prema problemu pred kojim se nalazimo kada su u pitanju gotovo svakodnevni napadi pasa na djecu i ljude.


Nije se radilo o mom psu.

Što se napada tiče, ponovno se vraćamo na ljude, tj. na vlasnike tih pasa.




> nitko si ne može zamisliti gdje mi se srce nalazi kada prema nama ide *džukela*, još kad mu se lanac vuče po cesti....


Ne kužim zašto se psa ne može nazvati psom, nego mu se prišivaju ovakve divne titule?

----------


## narednica

> 1. Odakle vlasnicima pasa toliko samopouzdanje da misle kako 100% vladaju psećom vrstom?
> 
> 2. Kakav je točno zakon oko nošenja brnjice, tko to treba i u kojim prilikama nositi i kakve su kazne?
> 
> 3. Kada ste posljednji puta uživo vidjeli nekog psa da nosi brnjicu?


1.To treba pitati vlasnika koji tako misli( pas je istina pametna i privrzena zivotinja,ali reagira vrlo cesto instiktivno)
2.Svi psi moraju biti vezani,a opasne pasmine uz to moraju imati i brnjicu! ZA kaznu ne znam,prije nekog vremena je bilo gledanje kroz prste ili 100 kuna.
3.Nedavno,ali rijec je o sluzbenom psu

----------


## Sanjica

Ne mogu vjerovati do koje mjere idete sa izvrtanjem cijele stvari.

Onaj tko toliko voli svog pibulića ili rottića nek s njim spava, jede za stolom i šta god hoće - baš me briga. Al kad ga povede u šetnju nek mu metne brnjicu pa možemo i skupa piti kavu, pa ću svom kikaču pokazati izbliza kak ima sjajnu njušku i lijepu dlaku.

I da, da se mene pita, uvela bih dozvole za  držanje gore nabrojanih opasnih i agresivnih psećih vrsta, uključujući i  psiho-test za vlasnika. Pa kad dokažeš zašto ti treba baš ta vrsta psa - OK.

----------


## ninni

sanjice, ja te kužim i slažem se. ko voli nek izvoli, ali dalje od mene i moje djece.  8)

----------


## Sanjica

Nek mi oproste svi psi ovog svijeta na vrijeđanju.

Al od svega što sam napisala u postu, uvreda psa i izraz džukela bilo je ono što je zasmetalo. Zašto je nevažno ostalo što je 25 djece bilo prepušteno na milosti i nemilost velikom psu za kojeg nisam mogla predpostavljati kako će se ponašati, a ja sam bila odgovorna za njih?

----------


## Brunda

> Zašto je nevažno ostalo što je 25 djece bilo prepušteno na milosti i nemilost velikom psu za kojeg nisam mogla predpostavljati kako će se ponašati, a ja sam bila odgovorna za njih?


Sanjice, mislim da se svi slažemo oko toga da je nedopustivo da pas sam tumara po ulici/parku bez vlasnika. Nažalost, jako je puno neodgovornih vlasnika pasa i nadležnih organa koji ne sprovode zakon. Da se zakon provodi, sigurno bi bilo i manje ovakvih pasa na cesti.
I upiknula sam se na ono što si gore napisala kako je interesantno da svi vlasnici pasa koji se javljaju na ovakve topice izjavljuju kako oni vode svoje ljubimce na uzici i čiste iza njih. Meni uopće nije čudno da je ovdje većina takvih dok je u real lifeu situacija puno drugačija. Ali tu se može povuči paralela sa dojenjem, nošenjem djece u maramama/slingovima, korištenje platnenih pelena, AP... i da ne nabrajam više, a cjelokupna situacija je puno drugačija i u postocima daleko na strani onih koji to ne rade/koriste. Znači, ovaj uzorak ljudi koji se ovdje javlja nije ogledalo realne situacije i nema smisla uspoređivati sa stvarnim stanjem.
A ja i dalje ostajem pri tome da je isključivi krivac za sve vezano uz pse, čovjek. Najčešće vlasnik psa, ali ne i isključivo.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Nek mi oproste svi psi ovog svijeta na vrijeđanju.
> 
> Al od svega što sam napisala u postu, uvreda psa i izraz džukela bilo je ono što je zasmetalo. Zašto je nevažno ostalo što je 25 djece bilo prepušteno na milosti i nemilost velikom psu za kojeg nisam mogla predpostavljati kako će se ponašati, a ja sam bila odgovorna za njih?


 :? A tko je rekao da je nevažno? Samo ne vidim zašto se psa odmah proglašava džukelom, jer se, eto, drznuo proći ulicom isto kad i ti.

I opet ponavljam da nije stvar u psu nego u vlasniku, ali ne, pas je džukela, a vlasnik je čovjek, pa mu se može oprostiti, njega nećemo počastiti nekim lijepim nazivom.  :Rolling Eyes:  




> Ne mogu vjerovati do koje mjere idete sa izvrtanjem cijele stvari.


Nisam ništa izvrnula, samo sam te citirala.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> sanjice, ja te kužim i slažem se. ko voli nek izvoli, ali dalje od mene i moje djece.  8)


Točno tako, psi dalje od vaše djece, ali i vaša djeca dalje od njih i sve 5. 8)

----------


## dolega

> Našla i zgrozila se:
> 
> http://www.zagreb.hr/SlGlasnik.nsf/1...5?OpenDocument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


zašto si se zgrozila?

----------


## plavaa

> Moderatorice neka slobodno obrisu moj post ako im se cini neprikladnim ...


Ne pada mi na pamet obrisat post, pa nije neprikladan. Dapace, potpisujem svaku rijec.   :Wink:  




> Jasno je šta želim reći, otvaranjem ove teme *željela sam saznati kakav je točno zakon i s tim u vezi kakva su prava* nas koji želimo svoju djecu i sebe same zaštiti od opasnih pasa.


Onda ti je i samoj jasno da si ovu temu otvorila na krivom podforumu: ovo spada pod pravna pitanja. Selim  :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Našla i zgrozila se:
> 
> http://www.zagreb.hr/SlGlasnik.nsf/1...5?OpenDocument
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zato što po ovome gore ispada da moja kućna maza spada pod opasne pasmine, jer je mješanac njemačkog ovčara.

Tako da eto, ja gore tvrdim da nemam pripadnike opasnih pasmina, a kad ono ispada da preko 50% mješanaca spada u dotične.  :Rolling Eyes:  



(A jedino opasno po ljude na tom psu je smrad iz gubice.)

----------


## Amelie32

Teddy Bearz, ti imaš subjektivno mišljenje o svom psu (kućnoj mazi), ali zakon je zakon i na njemu su zasigurno radili stručnjaci koji moraju imati znanstveno opravdanje za nešto ovako napisano. 
Možeš slobodno povući paralelu da i mame uglavnom imaju subjektivno mišljenje o svojoj djeci kao o malim anđelčićima, kad ono klinci su im koma.  :Grin:

----------


## josie

> ali zakon je zakon i na njemu su zasigurno radili stručnjaci koji moraju imati znanstveno opravdanje za nešto ovako napisano.


oprosti amelie, ali ovo ne stoji.
općepoznato je da u kinologiji naj"netolerantnije" pasmine su trerijeri kojih nema navedenih gore u zakonu.
navedeni su psi uz kilažu i opseg čeljusti, ipak pasmine koje se najčešće koriste u dresuri.
zanimljivo, ne?
to opet dovodi do vlasnika i njegovih ideja kamo i kako da usmjerava psa.

----------


## Trilian

> nije mi jasno kako se u svakoj kulturnoj zemlji kucni ljubimci i ljudi/djeca normalno mogu druziti u harmoniji


Po meni je to odlično rješeno u Helsinkiju: tamo svaki, ali ama baš svaki parkić koji sam ja vidjela (a ima ih više nego u Zagrebu) ima ograđeni dio za pse, tako da se zna u koji dio parkića idu djeca, a u koji psi. Tamo psi mogu i piškiti/kakati jer je na jednom dijelu posuta piljevina.
Koliko god parkić bio mali, pola je uređen za djecu, a pola za pse. I zato se ne dešava da, kao u Hrvatskoj, vlasnici šeću psa po dječjem igralištu jer je to jedino mjesto u kvartu gdje postoji trava, a pas hoće kakati samo na travu.

----------


## BusyBee

> Naravno da nije u redu i da baka krivo uči svog unuka - ali njene riječi nisu povrijedile nikoga


O kako si u krivu! Takve rijeci i takvo ucenje, trajno ce osakatiti to dijete i uskratiti mu priliku da razvije normalan odnos prema jednoj zivotinjskoj vrsti.

----------


## narednica

BusyBee, potpuno se slazem sa tobom.i sama sam vlasnica psa koji zivi sa nama i nikad nisam imala problema.Dapace ,kad je Magdalena bila mala spasio ju je od moguceg ugriza strsljenja ili pak alarmirao lavezom cim su se kolica malo zatresla ili se ona probudila.Naravno ne ostaju nikad sami bez nadzora.U setnju uvijek idem sama sa njim,vezan je i ne dozvoljavam da ga se dira jer se bojim da ne bi ugrizao.

----------


## Mima

Ljudi koji imaju pse bi još k tome trebali razumjeti i to da ljudi koji nemaju pse o psima POJMA NEMAJU. Nažalost, niti mnogi ljudi koji imaju pse nemaju previše pojma o psima. Tako da se i ne može pretjerano zamjeriti ljudima koji krivo odgajaju svoju djecu - oni vjerojatno zaista misle da je podragati psa izraz naklonosti. (Uostalom kod nas su ljudi općenito skloni draganju, i male djece, pa čak i trudnica po trbuhu  :shock: ). Drugo, kod nas se životinje zaista tretiraju kao bića koja postoje radi čovjeka, pa je valjda svima OK da se dijete igra sa (tuđim) psom kao da je igračka. Što hoću reći je da je na vama, vlasnicima pasa, da 'odgojite' one koji prilaze vašim psima - ja ne razumijem zašto dozvolite da vam djeca diraju pse, recite im da pas ne voli da ga se dira, maknite djecu od pasa. Evo tu je netko gore napisao da mu pas ima traume od napada nekog djeteta - pa nemojte to dozvoljavati.

----------


## Deaedi

> ninni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sanjice, ja te kužim i slažem se. ko voli nek izvoli, ali dalje od mene i moje djece.  8)
> 
> 
> Točno tako, psi dalje od vaše djece, ali i vaša djeca dalje od njih i sve 5. 8)


Vralo rado. I ja i moje dijete drzimo se sto dalje od svih pasa: i onih na uzici i onih bez uzice...

Nazalost NIJE NI TADA SVE 5.

Na mene je nicim izazvan skocio neki rotvajler(bar mislim jer sam bila u panici pa ne znam tocno). Dakle, ogromna dzukela mi je skocila na ledja, bacila me na pod, i onda zgrabila moju torbu i izgrizla je. Bio je udaljen od mene barem 200m, ja ga nisam ni gledala. Prolazila sam po plocniku, on je skakao na travi. Odjednom se zaletio i skocio na mene. Gazda ga je jedva odvojio od moje torbe. Rekao je: ma on se samo htio igrati. Dobro da sam imala torbu, mozda bi inace igrao sa mojim vratom...

Dakle: PAS MOZE NICIM IZAZVAN NAPASTI!!!!!  Zato se slazem sa Sanjicom 100%. A vlasnike psa molim da se pridrzavaju zakona, a svoja uvjerenja da je njihov pas potpuno bezopasan neka testiraju na sebi. A ne na onima koji ne zele imati posla sa njihovim cuckima.

----------


## josie

deaedi, jesi prijavila vlasnika?
svakako si to trebala učiniti.
doista je strašno što se takve stvari događaju, ali me ljuti kada se sve trpa u isti koš.
inače, u hr se strogo kontrolira uzgoj pasmina tipa bul, ali frikovi koji ih uzgajaju i šeću po ulicama s njima su stvarno za ustanove.
ako se takav pas nafrnji na vas, džaba je onda što je na lancu ili ima brnjicu, ne može ga niti teretni vlak zaustaviti.
dakle, pasmine tipa bul je zabranjeno uzgajati i držati u gradovima.

----------


## Deaedi

> deaedi, jesi prijavila vlasnika?
> svakako si to trebala učiniti.


To je bilo prije 15-tak godina. U suzama i sokirana sam pobjegla doma. Tada sam jos prakticki bila dijete. Moj tata ga je isao trazit, ali ga nije nasao. Bolje i za gazdu, ali mislim i za mog tatu, jer bi na kraju on bio kriv za napad na vlasnika psa.  :Laughing:  

Od tada, moram priznati, ne volim pse. Mog muza je pas ugrizao za lice dok je bio klinac. On i dalje voli pse i ne boji ih se.
Zna mi reci: pa da te napao covjek, kaj bi mrzila i bojala se svih sve ljudi?

No, ne mogu si pomoci: bojim se i ne volim vidjeti pse koji nisu na uzici i bez brnjice. Pa i one najmanje....Pusem i na hladno...

----------


## Amelie32

Ja htjedoh samo reći:
1. Da se zakon mora poštovati, ma kakav on bio 
2. Psima nije mjesto u dječjem parku
3. Da imam u isto vrijeme malo dijete i psa u domu, ipak bih se zabrinula, koliko doista poznajem svoju životinju (nekad se iznenadiš kako reagira čovjek kojeg znaš cijeli život)
4. Malo dijete i psa ostaviti bez nadzora, je u najmanju ruku neodgovorno.
Toliko o tome.

----------


## andrea

> džaba je onda što je na lancu ili ima brnjicu,.


pa brnjica će ga onemogućiti da te izgrize

----------


## TeddyBearz

Kao što sam već napisala, ja ionako izbjegavam u šetnji druge ljude (a i pse, ako ih ne poznam), tako da sa mojim "cuckima" nitko ne mora imati posla. 8)  

Ovo što je Mima pitala, zašto ne kažemo ljudima da nam ne diraju pse - većina ih je ok i nemam ništa protiv da malo pomaze psa (ali bez žnjaranja) - međutim, dok nam je mlađi pas bio štene, ljudi su se doslovno lijepili na nju i MM je nekoliko puta reagirao, pa sad slovi za čudaka.  :Rolling Eyes:  

I, možda nećete vjerovati, ali isto tako slovi za čudaka (a vjerojatno i ja), jer ga psi moraju slušati. :shock: Tipična situacija - psi sjede, čekamo lift, dolazi netko, pomazi jednu, ona se diže, slijedi ponovno naredba "Sjedni!" i reakcija dotične osobe "Joooooj, pa nemojte ju, pa ne mora sjediti, pa ne smeta meni..." :? Pa nije meni bitno smeta li tebi, nego mi je bitno da pas posluša naredbu. Tako da eto, i kad su psi poslušni, opet nije dobro, jer onda svi misle da si luđak koji ih maltretira.

Po mome bi svaki pas morao sa vlasnikom završiti barem jedan tečaj poslušnosti (a po mogućnosti i više), uz ono već navedeno da bi još i vlasnike testirala jesu li uopće podobni imati psa, međutim to je sve skupa daleko od realnosti i dalje se svi psi i svi vlasnici trpaju u isti koš.

----------


## tanjads

Mi imamo psa mjesanca, Djuka (od Dzukela sto znaci pas na romskom) i on bi se mogao nazvati opasnim psom. Ima 35 kg, velike zube i pojavnost zbog koje ga se mnogi plase. Djuka nikad nije napao covjeka, niti pokazuje takve intencije, ni ne laje na ljude, ali zato napada druge pse. Mi ga uvijek drzimo na uzici, ali brnjicu ne nosi. Zasto? Zato sto ga je svaki pas, mali ili veliki, napadao dok je nosio brnjicu. od malih se mogao obraniti i s brnjicom, ali mu je jedan rotvajler odgrizao i brnjicu i pol obraza s njom, a nakon toga (mi budale vratili brnjicu) ga je susjedov pas skoro ubio-zavrsio na kirurgiji gdje su mu krpali tetive na nogama. Do tad nije bio nasilan ni prema psima, ali od tad rezi i kostrjesi se cim vidi muskog psa. I meni je najveci problem kad naidjemo na nevezanog psa koji si je prisvojio ulicu kojom prolazimo. U mom iskustvu mali mogu biti agresivniji od velikih.
Inace maziti se jako voli tako da djeci dam da ga maze, ali ga ja drzim i obavezno mora leci prije nego dam da mu djeca pridju.S Filipom se druzi pod nadzorom, izbacen je iz kuce na terasu (postepeno) i sad svaki ima svoj dio terase, potpuno ogradjen, tako da nema opasnosti. Ja ne vjerujem da bi ga Djuka napao, ali ne bih riskirala. To je kao da povjerim jako retardiranoj odrasloj osobi da mi cuva dijete. Nema kapaciteta, a ima snagu da ga povrijedi. Vecina pasa ionako ugrize iz straha ili da sebe zastiti. Mi smo pametniji pa imamo i vecu odgovornost. Iskreno mislim da bi djecu trebalo uciti kako se ophodi s zivotinjama, sto znace pseci signali, pa bi bilo puno lakse (uz uzice naravno).

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Mi ga uvijek drzimo na uzici, ali brnjicu ne nosi. Zasto? Zato sto ga je svaki pas, mali ili veliki, napadao dok je nosio brnjicu. od malih se mogao obraniti i s brnjicom, ali mu je jedan rotvajler odgrizao i brnjicu i pol obraza s njom, a nakon toga (mi budale vratili brnjicu) ga je susjedov pas skoro ubio-zavrsio na kirurgiji gdje su mu krpali tetive na nogama.


To nisam htjela ni spominjati kad vidim neke reakcije ovdje, ali da svom psu stavim brnjicu, on se nema šanse obraniti ako ga neki drugi pas napadne. A ja sam jednog psa već izgubila tako da ga je ubio drugi pas i zato, ne, hvala, moji psi neće nositi brnjicu. Rađe ću platiti kaznu nego da ponovno ostanem bez psa na taj način.

----------


## Sanjica

Zaključci su sve zanimljiviji. Za rasplakat se.

Nemam snage više zastupati sigurnost djece, kako god okreneš najvažnije je da se djeca znaju dobro odgojiti i da ne izazivaju pse, i po mogućnosti da se igraju tamo gdje nema pasa (???), i da se šeću tamo gdje nema pasa.... Jedino tako su sigurni.

Nevjerojatno je da kad pas napadne dijete ili čovjeka sva je ljutnja uperena na nemarnog vlasnika koji ga nije znao odgojiti ili se nije pridržavao zakona,
ali kad neki drugi pas napadne vašeg psa, e, onda ćemo se drugačije obračunati...

Uvijek sam smatrala da pas zaista može biti čovjekov najbolji prijatelj, ali sam i oduvijek bila svjesna da nije lako imati psa i brinuti o njemu, ali zaista brinuti.

Razmišljali smo o nabavci psa, ali u susjedstvu ih imamo zaista mnogo a naš veliki travnjak iza kuće uvijek je pun djece. Ove godine smo se morali potpuno ograditi žičanom ogradom jer je jedan od susjeda uporno puštao svog vučjaka da slobodno ide kud hoće, a on je uporno dolazio u naše dvorište u kojem se nekada znalo naći i po petnaestak djece. Na sva upozorenja on nije reagirao tvrdeći da njegov pas neće ništa... 

Odabrali smo da naš travnjak ostane na korištenje i uživanje djeci. I rodila sam još jedno dijete. I nemam ništa protiv onih koji imaju skupe i opasne pse i troše mjesečno pozamašne cifre na njihovu prehranu i njegu. Ali stav mene i mog muža je takav da bi umjesto te investicije radije  udomili neko dijete.

I ne želim više trošiti energiju na ovaj način, mislila sam da imam puno više istomišljenika i da se može nešta napraviti po tom pitanju i da će svi ovi tragični slučajevi trgnuti ljude da se poduzme nešta konkretnije, no, očito sam se prevarila....

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Zaključci su sve zanimljiviji. Za rasplakat se.
> 
> Nemam snage više zastupati sigurnost djece, kako god okreneš najvažnije je da se djeca znaju dobro odgojiti i da ne izazivaju pse, i po mogućnosti da se igraju tamo gdje nema pasa (???), i da se šeću tamo gdje nema pasa.... Jedino tako su sigurni.


:? Ti izvodiš neke vrlo čudne zaključke iz postova na ovom topicu.  :Rolling Eyes:  

A da je zbog sigurnosti djece bitno da znaju kako se ponašati prema psima, to je valjda i tebi jasno?




> Nevjerojatno je da kad pas napadne dijete ili čovjeka sva je ljutnja uperena na nemarnog vlasnika koji ga nije znao odgojiti ili se nije pridržavao zakona,
> ali kad neki drugi pas napadne vašeg psa, e, onda ćemo se drugačije obračunati...


Ponovno je u pitanju nemarni vlasnik, a o kakvom to obračunu pričaš?




> Odabrali smo da naš travnjak ostane na korištenje i uživanje djeci. I rodila sam još jedno dijete. I nemam ništa protiv onih koji imaju skupe i opasne pse i troše mjesečno pozamašne cifre na njihovu prehranu i njegu. Ali stav mene i mog muža je takav da bi umjesto te investicije radije  udomili neko dijete.


Ja ne vidim kako je isto imati psa ili imati dijete, ali dobro, ako ti tako kažeš, valjda je isto.

----------


## ana.m

Ja bih samo dodala nakon svega što sam pročitala...Ja se slažem da ima strašno neodgovornih vlasnika i da nisu životinje krive što lutaju gradom, što hodaju bez brnjica i lajni i što ih vlasnici puštaju do prošeću ispred zgrade u park gdje ima 100-tinjak dijece (pa se pas još i na par mjesta uneredi a na početku i na kraju parka je znak zabarne za pse) jer se njima neda izaći iz stana i odšetati pesa na livadu malo niže gdje psi smiju. Sve su to krivi vlasnici pasa i oni ljudi koji neće psa pa ga samo ostave na cesti da lunja...
Znam jednog čovjeka, uzgajao je...ma ne znam sad točno koju vrstu pasa, inače čovjek je ugledni hrvatski patolog, poznavala sam ga kao mala i on je mom tati rekao nešto s čime se i ja u potpunosti slažem. Pas nije za dijete ispod 12 godina. 
I ako ste čuli za slučaj u nizozemskoj gdje je haski mislim zaklao bebu staru 8 dana dok je spavala. Pa tko je sad tu kriv i lud. Glupi vlasnici koji su tako ostavili psa bez nadzora ili pas koji je valjda bio ljubomoran na malog "uljeza"! Ja bih na mjestu tih ljudi dala uspavati tog psa, mada su djelomice i oni krivi po mom mišljenju.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> I ako ste čuli za slučaj u nizozemskoj gdje je haski mislim zaklao bebu staru 8 dana dok je spavala. Pa tko je sad tu kriv i lud. Glupi vlasnici koji su tako ostavili psa bez nadzora ili pas koji je valjda bio ljubomoran na malog "uljeza"! Ja bih na mjestu tih ljudi dala uspavati tog psa, mada su djelomice i oni krivi po mom mišljenju.


Što se tiče uspavljivanja takvog psa, potpuno se slažem.

Što se tiče toga da su vlasnici samo djelomično krivi, tu se uopće ne slažem. Vlasnici su u potpunosti krivi što su dijete i psa ostavili same. Ne očekuje se valjda od psa racionalno razmišljanje? To je pas, a oni su morali znati da se pas i dijete ne ostavljaju bez nadzora.

----------


## Amelie32

Da sada bi valjda mi trebali dresirati našu djecu kako da se ophode prema psima.  :Mad:   Ma dajte molim vas. Djetetu od dvije godine teško možete objasniti neke stvari iz svakodnevnog života, a kamoli da ne ide prema vašem psu. Do kuda to ide ? Na vlasniku psa je da dresira svog psa, to bi se trebalo uvesti kao zakonsku obvezu. Držite pse pod kontrolom isto kao što je to i na roditeljima da brinu za svoju djecu.

Ja shvaćam da ljudi vole svoje kućne ljubimce beskrajno. I ja sam godinama  imala zeca koji je spavao u mom krevetu, a potom 7 godina mačka koji je imao istu privilegiju. Bili su razmaženi beskrajno i smatrani članovima obitelji. Kada su uginuli osjećala sam kao da sam izgubila dio sebe. Zato shvaćam vlasnike pasa i njihove osjećaje prema svojim kućnim ljubimcima, ali djeca su ipak prva.
Samo se pitam što sad misle roditelji pokojnog dječaka iz strašnog prošlotjednog događaja. Da li bi i dalje podržavali taj friendly odnos svoga psa i djeteta?   :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

> Da sada bi valjda mi trebali dresirati našu djecu kako da se ophode prema psima.   Ma dajte molim vas. Djetetu od dvije godine teško možete objasniti neke stvari iz svakodnevnog života, a kamoli da ne ide prema vašem psu. Do kuda to ide ? Na vlasniku psa je da dresira svog psa, to bi se trebalo uvesti kao zakonsku obvezu. Držite pse pod kontrolom isto kao što je to i na roditeljima da brinu za svoju djecu.


S ovim se potpuno slažem.

----------


## BusyBee

Ne bi trebali dresirati djecu vec ih odgojiti kako da se pravilno ophode prema psima (i ostalim zivotinjama).

No da, ponekom djetetu od dvije godine je tesko objasniti i da ne gura prste u struju pa ga neces pustiti da ih svejedno ugura nego ces ga maknuti od struje... tako mozes i prici psu zajedno s djetetom i objasnjavati od najranije dobi da se prvo obrati vlasniku psa, kako da pruzi rucicu psu, ako je vlasnik rekao da je ok, itd. itd.

Nauciti djecu da se prema ostalim zivim bicima odnose s postovanjem.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ne bi trebali dresirati djecu vec ih odgojiti kako da se pravilno ophode prema psima (i ostalim zivotinjama).
> 
> No da, ponekom djetetu od dvije godine je tesko objasniti i da ne gura prste u struju pa ga neces pustiti da ih svejedno ugura nego ces ga maknuti od struje... tako mozes i prici psu zajedno s djetetom i objasnjavati od najranije dobi da se prvo obrati vlasniku psa, kako da pruzi rucicu psu, ako je vlasnik rekao da je ok, itd. itd.
> 
> Nauciti djecu da se prema ostalim zivim bicima odnose s postovanjem.


Super si to napisala.  :Love:

----------


## Sanjica

Nije isto imati dijete i imati psa. U tome i jest poanta - dijete je važnije od bilo koga i bilo čega i uvijek treba imati prednost.

Ako dijete i pas ne idu skupa jedno s drugim na dječjem igralištu - onda je stvar jasna. Igralište treba služiti djeci. I pješčanik. I šetalište. I opasni psi trebaju imati brnjicu. Točka.

 Teddy, skroz se razumijemo i kužimo, ne želim se više prepucavati na ovaj način. Sretno tebi i tvom psu bez brnjice, a ja ću ti se sklanjati s puta, nemaš brige.  :Love:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Da sada bi valjda mi trebali dresirati našu djecu kako da se ophode prema psima.   Ma dajte molim vas. Djetetu od dvije godine teško možete objasniti neke stvari iz svakodnevnog života, a kamoli da ne ide prema vašem psu. Do kuda to ide ? Na vlasniku psa je da dresira svog psa, to bi se trebalo uvesti kao zakonsku obvezu. Držite pse pod kontrolom isto kao što je to i na roditeljima da brinu za svoju djecu.


Nitko nije ni rekao da psi ne moraju biti dresirani i pod kontrolom. Da malo bolje čitaš postove, vidjela bi da sam napisala da bih ja osobno od svakog vlasnika psa tražila da prođe sa psom barem jedan tečaj poslušnosti, 

A da bi se djecu trebalo naučiti nekim osnovama u ophođenju sa psima (koje je BB već gore navela), to je činjenica, ali ne, to je valjda previše teško. A djeca bi to trebala znati zbog svoje vlastite sigurnosti, jer niti su svi psi poslušni, niti su svi vlasnici pasa ok.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ako dijete i pas ne idu skupa jedno s drugim na dječjem igralištu - onda je stvar jasna. Igralište treba služiti djeci. I pješčanik. I šetalište. I opasni psi trebaju imati brnjicu. Točka.


Sanjice, ja nigdje, ama baš nigdje, nisam rekla da bi psi trebali ići na dječje igralište, u pješčanik i sl. Dapače, meni je grozno kad vidim da vlasnici šeću pse po dječjem parkiću, igralištu, whatever.

I potpuno se slažem sa time da opasni psi moraju biti na uzici i imati brnjicu. Ali mi je skroz tužno da se svi psi i svi vlasnici trpaju u isti koš.  :Sad:

----------


## lidac2004

> kako god okreneš najvažnije je da se djeca znaju dobro odgojiti i da ne izazivaju pse, i po mogućnosti da se igraju tamo gdje nema pasa (???), i da se šeću tamo gdje nema pasa.... Jedino tako su sigurni.


nisu, draga, nisu sigurni.
vidim da se niko od ovih sto brane pse nije osvrnuo na moj slucaj gdje je pas skoro napao Jasminu (dakle, dijete od 19 mjeseci) kada je ona mirno stajala kraj mene i samo ga pogledala kada je prolazio.
ne smiju nasa djeca niti pogledati krivo psa jer ko zna kako ce on taj pogled protumaciti i kako ce reagirati.

da ovaj nije bio na uzici mi bi sada bili u bolnici sa Jasminom a ne doma. (barem se nadam da bi bili u bolnici a ne negdje drugdje).





> Djuka nikad nije napao covjeka, niti pokazuje takve intencije, ni ne laje na ljude,


a o ovome cu samo reci- svi psi su mirni i ne napadaju ljude do prvog puta, a onda se svi cude kako se to desilo.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> vidim da se niko od ovih sto brane pse nije osvrnuo na moj slucaj gdje je pas skoro napao Jasminu (dakle, dijete od 19 mjeseci) kada je ona mirno stajala kraj mene i samo ga pogledala kada je prolazio.


A što da velim kad sam već 500 puta ponovila da je vlasnik taj koji je odgovoran da se pas pristojno ponaša, ali to očito nitko ne registrira.

----------


## Amelie32

> Ne bi trebali dresirati djecu vec ih odgojiti kako da se pravilno ophode prema psima (i ostalim zivotinjama).
> 
> No da, ponekom djetetu od dvije godine je tesko objasniti i da ne gura prste u struju pa ga neces pustiti da ih svejedno ugura nego ces ga maknuti od struje... tako mozes i prici psu zajedno s djetetom i objasnjavati od najranije dobi da se prvo obrati vlasniku psa, kako da pruzi rucicu psu, ako je vlasnik rekao da je ok, itd. itd.
> 
> Nauciti djecu da se prema ostalim zivim bicima odnose s postovanjem.


Upravo tako , maknut ću ga od struje i staviti zaštitu na utičnicu (zato i postoje) kako bih spriječila tragediju, a ne s njime prići utičnici i  objašnjavati da od toga može umrijeti. Kada procijenim da je dijete dovoljno zrelo da shvati opasnost od struje i što znači smrt, tek onda ću mu objasniti.

----------


## Sanjica

A zašto bi nas uopće trebalo biti briga tko je na kraju svega odgovoran? Baš me briga jel to pas ili čovjek, onaj koji ima psa nek se pobrine da njegov pas uopće nema priliku napasti ikada i ikoga.

----------


## Amelie32

> [
> Nitko nije ni rekao da psi ne moraju biti dresirani i pod kontrolom. Da malo bolje čitaš postove, vidjela bi da sam napisala da bih ja osobno od svakog vlasnika psa tražila da prođe sa psom barem jedan tečaj poslušnosti, 
> 
> A da bi se djecu trebalo naučiti nekim osnovama u ophođenju sa psima (koje je BB već gore navela), to je činjenica, ali ne, to je valjda previše teško. A djeca bi to trebala znati zbog svoje vlastite sigurnosti, jer niti su svi psi poslušni, niti su svi vlasnici pasa ok.


Dobro sam ja pročitala postove i slažem se s tobom po pitanju dresure pasa, zato sam to i napisala. 
A da je dvogodišnjem djetetu teško objasniti pravila ophođenja s psima, teško je . Voljela bih da mi netko to detaljno objasni na vlastitom primjeru (ne netko tko ima suživot psa i djeteta doma, već samo dijete, kako je postigao to gore spomenuto ophođenje djeteta i psa), pa da pokušam s drugim djetetom.

----------


## dolega

ja imam psa i to je valjda jedini na ovom svijetu kojeg se ne bojim.
naime,prije 10tak godina me pas opako dohvatio i ugrizao dok sam prolazila ulicom i otad me frka,a da ne pričam da me jeza uhvati kad vidim psa koji nije na uzici.
podržavam zakon.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> A zašto bi nas uopće trebalo biti briga tko je na kraju svega odgovoran? Baš me briga jel to pas ili čovjek, *onaj koji ima psa nek se pobrine da njegov pas uopće nema priliku napasti ikada i ikoga*.


Pa to ja cijelo vrijeme pokušavam reći, vidiš da se ipak slažemo!  :Grin:

----------


## Amelie32

> tanjads prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi ga uvijek drzimo na uzici, ali brnjicu ne nosi. Zasto? Zato sto ga je svaki pas, mali ili veliki, napadao dok je nosio brnjicu. od malih se mogao obraniti i s brnjicom, ali mu je jedan rotvajler odgrizao i brnjicu i pol obraza s njom, a nakon toga (mi budale vratili brnjicu) ga je susjedov pas skoro ubio-zavrsio na kirurgiji gdje su mu krpali tetive na nogama.
> 
> 
> To nisam htjela ni spominjati kad vidim neke reakcije ovdje, ali da svom psu stavim brnjicu, on se nema šanse obraniti ako ga neki drugi pas napadne. A ja sam jednog psa već izgubila tako da ga je ubio drugi pas i zato, ne, hvala, moji psi neće nositi brnjicu. Rađe ću platiti kaznu nego da ponovno ostanem bez psa na taj način.


Evo još jednom iščitavah postove, pa sam iz ovog zaključila da se i ti bojiš za svog psa, kao što se i mi bojimo za sigurnost svoje djece. Ako će se ovako ponašati svi vlasnici pasa (rađe ću platiti kaznu) za koje je propisano da među ostalim nose i brnjicu, to nas nigdje neće odvesti.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Evo još jednom iščitavah postove, pa sam iz ovog zaključila da se i ti bojiš za svog psa, kao što se i mi bojimo za sigurnost svoje djece. Ako će se ovako ponašati svi vlasnici pasa (rađe ću platiti kaznu) za koje je propisano da među ostalim nose i brnjicu, to nas nigdje neće odvesti.


Naravno da se bojim za svoje pse nakon što sam vidjela svog pokojnog psa kako umire u mukama pregriženih pluća.

----------


## BusyBee

> onaj koji ima psa nek se pobrine da njegov pas uopće nema priliku napasti ikada i ikoga


Slazem se. Uz ovo, ako roditelj makne dijete koj ekrene prema nepoznatom psu (zato jer smatra da je prerano da ga uci kako se ophoditi prema zivotinji), sve super.

Amelie, moze se. Neki nasi prijatelji naucili su svoju djecu uz naseg psa. Sad je to vec nemoguce, jer nasa kujica ima 11 god. i nema vise strpljenja s djecom, ali ja sad pazim da i kad smo u drustvu frendova, kontroliram da ako ona "bjezi" od njih i trazi mirni kutak, objasnim djeci da se ona ne zeli druziti.
I ako dozvoli da je dijete dira, ja sam uvijek uz nju, objasnim djetetu kako da joj se priblizi, da joj da ruku i kako da je da i kako da po njenoj reakciji shvati je li voljna da je se malo pomazi.
Al, to sam ja - ja i sa svojim djetetom pricam i sve objasnjavam oduvijek, cak i u situacijama kad prekidam nepozeljnu aktivnost pa naknadno objansim zasto.   :Wink:

----------


## Brunda

> A da je dvogodišnjem djetetu teško objasniti pravila ophođenja s psima, teško je . Voljela bih da mi netko to detaljno objasni na vlastitom primjeru (ne netko tko ima suživot psa i djeteta doma, već samo dijete, kako je postigao to gore spomenuto ophođenje djeteta i psa), pa da pokušam s drugim djetetom.


Od samog početka kada je počeo percipirati pse učila sam ga da se nepoznati pas ne smije dirati osim ako to vlasnik ne dozvoli, ali i tada samo uz moju i vlasnikovu neposrednu blizinu i na način koji je prihvatljiv psu. Ako se nije pridržavao toga jednostavno bi se udaljili.
Sada, tj. već sigurno preko pola godine kada prolazimo pored nekog psa (obično ga privuku zaigrani štenci) prvo meni kaže da bi ga pomazio i da ide pitati gazdu psa da li smije. Ako ovaj dozvoli pomazi psa ali opet uz nas koji stojimo pored. 
Po meni je najbitnije za početak da roditelj nema negativan stav prema psima, jer ako ga ima, dijete će to osjetiti i jednako tako reagirati. Bitno je da roditelj poštuje psa i njegov teritorij (onaj za kojeg pas misli da je njegov, da me se krivo ne shvati) i zna kako se s njim treba ophoditi. Uz pravilan odnos roditelja prema psu dijete će i samo poprimiti takav obrazac ponašanja.

----------


## Amelie32

Brunda hvala ti na savjetu, pokušat ću tako s drugim djetetom. 
Za mog starijeg sina je nažalost već prekasno. On je imao 2 godine kad ga je napao taj pas u parku i psihičke posljedice su tu. Pokušali smo to riješiti tako što smo ga malo po malo upoznavali sa susjedovim pekinezerom koji je velika maza i jako voli djecu. Najviše što smo postigli je da se Lucian danas ne boji takvih malih pasmina, ali im ni ne prilazi kad ih vidi na ulici, da bi ih pomazio. Ali gdje god vidi nekog malo većeg psa, stisne se uz mene, pa čak i ako je taj pas u dvorištu.

----------


## Cookie

da parafraziram onu guns don't kill people... nema opasnih pasa, ima samo opasnih vlasnika! 

problem s pasminama kao sto su rotici, pitbuli i sl. je sto ih u vecini slucajeva (cast iznimkama, da se netko ne bi nasao uvrijedjen) nabavljaju slabici i jadnici kojima je imat takvog psa fora jer se onda osjecaju ko frajeri. pa uce svoje pse kretenlucima tipa da naganjaju macke ili jos gore. naravno da takav nije u stanju kontrolirati svog psa (iako to ne zna) i naravno da se nikad ne moze znati sto je takvom psu u glavi i sto bi mogao napraviti - kad ga je odgajao kreten. i naravno da je takav pas opasan. 

s druge strane, postoje ljudi koji znaju odgojiti psa tako dobro da ovaj i na najmanji vlasnikov signal reagira trenutno i nema nikakvog straha da bi mogao uciniti bilo sto nazao bilo kome.  

nazalost, nismo vidoviti pa u vecini slucajeva ne mozemo znati spada li vlasnik u prvu ili drugu kategoriju dok ne bude prekasno. nije pas za svakoga. u japanu, cini mi se, za imati psa treba dozvola drzave. kriteriji koje moras zadovoljiti su vise prakticne prirode, tipa da imas dovoljno prostora i sl, ali meni se cini da bi trebalo uvesti nekakav psihotest za ljude koji namjeravaju nabaviti psa da se vidi jesu li sposobni odgojiti ga kako treba. 

druga stvar: pas je osoba. s osobnoscu i raspolozenjima koje treba uvazavati. isto kao sto ne bismo prisli nepoznatom covjeku na ulici i iz cista mira ga poceli navlaciti za usi, ne bi nam trebalo pasti na pamet da to idemo raditi ni nepoznatom psu. i istome bismo trebali nauciti svoju djecu.

----------


## petrić

[quote="TeddyBearz"][quote="dolega"][quote="TeddyBearz"]Našla i zgrozila se:

http://www.zagreb.hr/SlGlasnik.nsf/1...56f2d0049015b/
a0f6ddce8dd5256dc1256cd900478ee5?OpenDocument




> Članak 9.
> 
>             Na ulici, javnoj površini, u parkovima te u prostorijama koje služe zgradi kao cjelini (stubište, ulaz, dizalo, dvorište i slično) pas se mora voditi na uzici tako da ne ugrožava sigurnost i zdravlje ljudi, drugih životinja i njihovo kretanje.
>             Psi koji su zbog svojih urođenih svojstava i agresivnog instinkta ili izvježbanosti opasni za sigurnost ljudi, a posebno dobermani, američki strafordski terijeri, bulterijeri, pitbul terijeri, rotwaileri, doge, *njemački* i belgijski *ovčari*, japanski borilački psi, veliki japanski špicevi, mastifi, šarplaninci *i njihovi križanci*, moraju se, na površinama iz stavka 1. ovog članka, voditi na uzici, obvezno s brnjicom.
>             Iznimno od stavka 2. ovog članka bordoške doge i napuljski mastifi vode se, na površinama iz stavka 1. ovog članka, na uzici, ali bez brnjice.
> 
> Tekst koji citirate je tekst gradskog pravilnika, a ne zakon i to grada Zagreba. Ili gradska skupština donose zakone!? ....i za svakoga koji se imalo razumije u kinologiju jasno je da ga nisu slagali nikakvi stručnjaci, već ljudi koji žive u strahu od nepoznatog ( pasa ). 
> 
> Rotwaileri, njemački i belgijski ovčari su službeni psi koji nisu uzgojeni da bi bili agresivni već su uzgojno selektirani najstaloženije, najstabilnije jedinke koje ljudima pomažu u najsloženijim poslovima. Možete li zamisliti kako policajac s belgijskim ovčarom traži drogu, a ovaj ( pas ) se okrene i napadne prolaznika!!?? 
> ...


  :Wink:

----------


## petrić

E da, i trebala bi postojati neka vrsta kontrole, " dozvola za držanje psa " prije koje bi se provjerilo da li je čovjek dorastao toj odgovornosti. No, na žalost to je utopija... jer nitko ne provjerava da li su ljudi dorasli odgoju djece, da li je baš svatko tko je sposoban položiti vozački ispit dovoljno odgovoran da sjedne za volan, da li je liječnici i državni službenici etički podobni za svoje funkcije.........

A paralela između djece i pasa govori samo o onome koji je povlači. Prehrana mojih pasa ( zajedno barem sto kila žive vage ) mjesečno je opterećenje našeg kućnog budžeta čitavih dvjestotinjak kunića, pa neka netko za te novce uzdržava dijete! Što je onda s ljudima koji voze nove automobile, imaju kuće pretrpane bespotrebnom odjećom, obućom, tehnikom... Koliko bi se djece za taj novac moglo uzdržavati! Nemojmo biti takvi moralni čistunci jer svi na ovaj ili onaj način imamo " putra na glavi "! Ili sam možda samo je ta?

----------


## toma_06

potpisujem petrića i prilažem parvilnik o opasnim psima:

MINISTARSTVO POLJOPRIVREDE, ŠUMARSTVA I VODNOGA GOSPODARSTVA
463
Na temelju članka 20. stavka 2. i 4. Zakona o dobrobiti životinja (»Narodne novine«, broj 19/99.) ministar poljoprivrede, šumarstva i vodnoga gospodarstva donosi
PRAVILNIK
 O OPASNIM PSIMA
Članak 1.
Ovim Pravilnikom utvrđuju se opasni i moguće opasni psi.
Članak 2.
U smislu ovoga Pravilnika pojedini pojmovi imaju sljedeće značenje:
• »opasan pas« može biti bilo koja jedinka te vrste, podrijetlom od bilo koje pasmine koja je, ničim izazvana, napala čovjeka i nanijela mu tjelesne ozljede ili koja se uzgaja i/ili dresira za borbe pasa ili je zatečena u organiziranoj borbi s drugim psom,
• »moguće opasan pas« – pas službeno obučen za čuvanje imovine ili kao tjelesni čuvar te psi iz članka 6. stavka 3. ovoga Pravilnika,
• »nadležno tijelo« – Ministarstvo poljoprivrede, šumarstva i vodnoga gospodarstva – Uprava za veterinarstvo,
• »registar« – Hrvatska rodovna knjiga koja se vodi pri Hrvatskom kinološkom savezu.
Članak 3.
 Psi koji se koriste kao službeni psi u obavljanju poslova pojedinih državnih tijela ne smatraju se opasnim ni moguće opasnim psima.
Članak 4.
1) Činjenicu da je pas opasan utvrđuje veterinarski inspektor po podnesenoj prijavi o ničim izazvanom napadu na čovjeka i nanesenoj mu tjelesnoj ozljedi.
2) Nakon provedenog postupka iz prethodnog stavka upisuje se psa iz stavka 1. ovoga članka u Upisnik pasa u rubriku »Opasan pas« te je potrebno u veterinarsko-zdravstvenu svjedodžbu u rubriku XI. OSTALO upisati: »opasan pas«. O istome se obavještava Hrvatski kinološki savez.
3) Nakon postupka iz stavka 1. i 2. ovoga članka veterinarski inspektor naređuje provođenje mjera iz članka 5. stavka 1. i 2. i članka 6. stavka 2. ovoga Pravilnika.
4) Opasan pas mora biti označen mikročipom bez obzira na njegovu starost.
5) Obvezna je kastracija/sterilizacija opasnog psa, o čemu posjednik životinje kao dokaz nadležnom veterinarskom inspektoru dostavlja preslik računa za obavljenu uslugu.
6) Daljnje držanje opasnog psa nakon prvoga dokazanog napada na čovjeka moguće je ako vlasnik ispunjava uvjete iz članka 7. stavka 2. ovoga Pravilnika i nakon provođenja mjera iz stavka 2., 3., 4. i 5. ovoga članka. Opasan pas mora biti držan u prostoru ili objektu iz kojega ne može pobjeći, a na ulazu u prostor ili objekt u kojem se nalazi opasan pas mora biti vidljivo istaknuto upozorenje: »OPASAN PAS«.
7) Na ulazu u prostor ili objekt u kojem se nalazi moguće opasan pas mora biti vidljivo istaknuto upozorenje: »OŠTAR PAS«.
8) Ulazna vrata u prostor ili objekt u kojem se nalazi opasan ili moguće opasan pas moraju biti zaključana.
9) Izvođenje opasnog ili moguće opasnog psa na javne površine dopušteno je jedino s brnjicom i na povodcu, od strane punoljetne osobe i u skladu s komunalnim odredbama o uvjetima i načinu držanja pasa.
10) Opasan pas mora postići zadovoljavajuću ocjenu na testu provjere stupnja socijalizacije iz članka 5. stavka 1. ovoga Pravil*nika i nakon školovanja iz članka 5. stavka 2. ovoga Pravilnika, kojemu pristupa zajedno s vlasnikom.
11) U slučaju ponovljenog napada opasnog psa na čovjeka, utvrđenog u skladu sa stavkom 1. ovoga članka ili u slučaju neudovoljavanja uvjetima iz prethodnog stavka, postupa se u skladu s člankom 9. stavkom 1. podstavkom četvrtim Zakona o dobrobiti životinja.
Članak 5.
1) Test za provjeru stupnja socijalizacije opasnog psa obavlja se prema Uputi za provjeru socijalizacije psa iz točke 3. Priloga Pravilnika o uzgoju pasa svih pasmina Hrvatskoga kinološkog saveza.
2) Obvezno školovanje (ispit poslušnosti za psa pratitelja s uključenom provjerom socijalizacije) opasnog psa provodi se prema programu Pravilnika športske radne kinologije Hrvatskoga kinološkog saveza.
3) Poslove iz stavka 1. i 2. ovoga članka mogu obavljati samo pravne ili fizičke osobe registrirane za tu djelatnost te upisane u evidenciju Hrvatskoga kinološkog saveza.
Članak 6.
1) Psi iz kontroliranog uzgoja pasmina terijera tipa bull – stafordski bull terijer, američki stafordski terijer, bull terijer i mini bull terijer moraju posjedovati rodovnicu izdanu od Hrvat*skoga kinološkog saveza te biti upisani u registar.
2) Psi iz stavka 1. ovoga članka moraju postići zadovo*ljavajuću ocjenu iz testa iz članka 5. stavka 1. ovoga Pravilnika.
3) Psi pasmine terijera tipa bull koji ne mogu biti upisani u registar (pit bull terijer) i njihovi križanci, moraju biti označeni mikročipom, sterilizirani ili kastrirani te upisani u Upisnik pasa u rubriku »Moguće opasan pas«, o čemu se obavijest dostavlja Hrvatskom kinološkom savezu.
Članak 7.
1) Prilikom nabave moguće opasnog psa vlasnik istoga mora prijaviti posjedovanje takvog psa radi njegovog upisivanja u Upisnik pasa u rubriku »Moguće opasan pas«.
2) Za daljnje držanje opasnog i nabavu moguće opasnog psa te psa iz članka 6. stavka 1. ovoga Pravilnika, vlasnik mora nadležnom veterinarskom uredu podnijeti dokaze, izdane od strane nadležnog tijela:
– o nekažnjavanju zbog kaznenih djela: protiv života i tijela čovjeka, zlouporabe opojnih droga, mučenja životinja i drugih kaznenih djela počinjenih uporabom sile, prijetnje, protupravnog prisvajanja te oštećenjem ili uništenjem imovine,
– da je stariji od 18 godina i
– da je poslovno sposoban.
3) Ukoliko vlasnik psa ne udovolji odredbama iz stavka 2. ovoga članka s takvim psom postupa se u skladu s člankom 9. stavkom 1. podstavkom četvrtim Zakona o dobrobiti životinja.
4) Iznimno od odredbe stavka 3. ovoga članka, uz nadzor veterinarskog inspektora i uz sudjelovanje društva za zaštitu životinja, dopušteno je za psa iz članka 6. stavka 1. ovoga Pravilnika pronaći novoga vlasnika.
5) Ako podnositelj prijave iz stavka 2. ovoga članka ispunjava propisane uvjete upisuje se u evidenciju koju vodi nadležni veterinarski ured.
6) Evidencija iz stavka 5. ovoga članka sadrži:
– ime i prezime vlasnika psa te adresu,
– popis dokumentacije iz stavka 2. ovoga članka,
– podatke o psu:
– identifikacijska oznaka psa,
– pasmina,
– broj pod kojim je pas upisan u registar Hrvatskoga kinološ*kog saveza.
Članak 8.
1) Zabranjuje se trgovina opasnim psima, njihovo darovanje, izlaganje, oglašavanje, sudjelovanje na natjecanjima, izložbama i bilo kojim drugim javnim nastupima te okupljanjima na području Republike Hrvatske.
2) Hrvatski kinološki savez dužan je obavijestiti sve svoje podružnice na području Republike Hrvatske o relevantnim podacima o opasnim psima.
Članak 9.
Troškove provedbe mjera iz ovoga Pravilnika snosi vlasnik psa.
Članak 10.
Zabranjuje se uvoz i privremeni boravak na području Repub*like Hrvatske moguće opasnih pasa pasmine terijera tipa bull koji nisu upisani u registar Međunarodnoga kinološkog saveza (F.C.I.) (pit bull terijera) i njihovih križanaca.
Članak 11.
Ovaj Pravilnik stupa na snagu osmoga dana od dana objave u »Narodnim novinama«.
Klasa: 322-01/05-01/22?Urbroj: 525-01-05-1?Zagreb, 16. veljače 2005.  
Ministar?Petar Čobanković, v. r.


I na žalost zakoni sami po sebi neće ništa riješiti - zakonom je zabranjeno voziti ako ima alkohola u krvi, pa idioti svejedno pijani sjedaju za volan i stradavaju nevina djeca i ljudi, zakon propisuje da za držanje/nošenje oružja treba dozvola pa opet oružje kojim stradavaju ljudi je uglavnom neprijavljeno. Žalosno.

Sviđa mi se kako je netko napisao kako je to rješeno u Helsinkiju.

A vezano za Austriju - na svoje oči sam ne jednom vidjela kako ljudi najnormalnije sa psima ulaze u banku, dućan (ne sa hranom) i nitko se ne buni. Tako da ne može se samo represijom (psima brnjice, maknuti ih iz grada), treba naći načina za suživot.

----------


## Mima

Pa normalno da treba naći načina za suživot; ako je dozvoljeno držati pse - a je, onda se tim psima treba pronaći i mjesto gdje se mogu istrčati i gdje mogu kakati, pa ta mjesta treba i čistiti (ne može se to ostaviti niti na volju vlasnika pasa). A treba bome i vlasnike natjerati da poštuju propise - jer definitivno ih premnogi ne poštuju. Baš sam ovih dana dosta šetala po jednom velikom parku u kojem postoje i dječja igrališta, i ljudi uredno kroz park šeću pse bez uzice, psi posvuda kakaju itd.

----------


## josie

petrić, ja ću sebe ponovo citirati :



> iz zakona o veterinarstvu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Uvjete i način držanja pasa, divljih životinja i zvijeri te način postupanja s neupisanim psima, psima i mačkama lutalicama, kao i drugimbopasnim i zloćudnim životinjama, propisuje predstavničko tijelo općine ili grada.


a sa ostatkom se slažem, pogotovo o "čovjek je čovjeku vuk".
ali treba znati za koju svrhu je uzgajan tvoj rott, a za koju leonberger.
psi koji su uzgojem predodeđeni za zaštitu imovine i borbe (možemo pričati svašta, ali jako puno uzgajivača radi upravo ovo, protuzakonito) sl, MORAJU biti strogo usmjeravani i s njima se MORA svakodnevno raditi.

----------


## petrić

> petrić, ja ću sebe ponovo citirati :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  josie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...



Znam da se ljudi bave borbama pasa, neki od toga i žive, a neki samo liječe komplekse, no to je neka druga tema. Bilo kako bilo i dalje ostajem pri svom, neagresivan vlasnik ne može odgojiti agresivnog psa. Svoje pse ne usmjeravam svakodnevno: volim ih i znaju osnove poslušnosti i to je sve. Nikada se nije pokazala potreba da se nešto u njima guši ili preusmjerava, jedino kad su bili manji njihovi zubići od mojih knjiga i namještaja.... i to je sve!

----------


## josie

> neagresivan vlasnik ne može odgojiti agresivnog psa


ali neodgovoran vlasnik može :/ , pa da je i sveti petar

----------


## TeddyBearz

> pa da je i sveti petar


  :Laughing:

----------


## josie

i misla sam si da ćeš se doć' valjat'  :Razz:  , ali ja ovo ozbiljno.

----------


## Sanjica

Petrić, sve to stoji što si napisala i zaista apsolutno sve što si rekla može biti istina. 

Ali i nakon svega ovdje napisanog ja još uvijek nisam dobila odgovor: Kako da se čovjek koji ne želi ništa imati s psima i ničim ih ne izaziva u današnje vrijeme zaštiti od onih loših vlasnika koji uzgoje agresivnog psa?

Ti imaš svoja dva psa kojima apsolutno vjeruješ, ALI i ti i tvoji psi mogu postati žrtve nekog drugog agresivnog psa.

----------


## josie

> Kako da se čovjek koji ne želi ništa imati s psima i ničim ih ne izaziva u današnje vrijeme zaštiti od onih loših vlasnika koji uzgoje agresivnog psa?


nažalost, samo prijavom nadležnom tijelu, i onda se nadati da će isti nešto poduzeti. :/

----------


## Sanjica

Aha, prijavit kad je već gotovo. Znači, mora napast mene ili moje dijete, pa ak preživimo - dobro je.

I koje je to nadležno tijelo? Naš susjed uporno pušta svog vučjaka da se istrči po susjedstvu - potpuno bez nadzora, niti se ne trudi ići s njim, pa makar  i bez uzice. Na sve molbe i upozorenja, njegov odgovor je da njegov pas neće ništa.

Da zaštitimo svoju i tuđu djecu kojih zna kod nas biti i do ptnaestak jer imamo veliki travnjak, pljunuli smo lovu i ogradili visokom ogradom cijeli travnjak (inače je bila niska grabova živica). I kome smo ga mi mogli prijaviti? Tip je neka bivša policajčina i UVIJEK nabavlja neke mrcinske opasne pse. Jedno vrijeme tako straši okolicu, onda kad ga netko otruje ogovaraju po susjedstvu i traže krivce. I opet nabavljaju novog opasnog psa o kojem se brinu tako kao se brinu. Nama pas nije kriv i nebi mogli otrovati životinju zbog blesavog vlasnika, ali nismo si htjeli priuštiti eventualnu traumu da u mom vlastitom dvorištu napadne moje ili tuđe dijete i da  ih ja moram spšavati, a ne znam ni sama kako jer nemamo nikakvo oružje. A nije fer, apsolutno nije fer da se mi svi okolo moramo zaštićivati na ovaj način. I još me uvijek strah kad srednji sin ide u trgovinu da baš tada ne bude pas vani i da ga ne napadne.

To je samo jedna sličica iz stvarnog života.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pa što ga ne prijavite policiji? :?

----------

> da parafraziram onu guns don't kill people... nema opasnih pasa, ima samo opasnih vlasnika!


Obožavam pse. Oduvijek sam željela psa. Ali živjeli smo u stanu. Stan nit lanac nit boks nije mjesto za psa, a to mnogi vlasnici pasa ne razumiju. Zamislimo malo uveličanom analogijom da netko nama ukine, zamislimo, gradska prostranstva i migracije, mamu i prijatelje i metne nas u neki zagušljivi podrum i odvedu na livadu samo da se pokakimo i pretrčimo nama ljudimo analogno mjereno..pa jedno 200 metara. I ja bih se umno poremetila, a kamo neće jadna životinja, koja to može nikad ili nekad ispoljiti. Nek imaju veće pse svi oni koji imaju kuće s velikim ograđenim dvorištem, takvim da se pas može "realizirati". u stanovima treba imati hrčkove, miševe, pantigane i pase na navijanje. Nikako ne pse teže od 5-10 kg. To im jednostavno nije nature-like stanište i točka. Pristalica sam toga da određene veličine pasa moraju imati propisani minimum terena na kojem mogu obitavati..za pudla recimo 80m2, ali za mastifa ili ovčara pa bar jedno 1000m2 ograđenog dvorišta. Pa nek barem na papiru bude zadovoljen neki prerekvizit za držanje psa.

Ja nemam fobije od pasa..štoviše i dalje ih obožavam i čistokrvne, ali još više mješance..ali me isto tako beskrajno nerviraju susjedi čiji umiljati telac mastif slobodno šeće po mom dvorištu i ostavlja kilogramska govna na mom travnjaku...počet ću vodit svoju Lauru na njihov teren pa nek se i ona tamo olakša..pa tko kome smrdi više...dakle, ima neodgovornih vlasnika pasa..ali ne bih se složila da su bezuvjetno svi psi dobrih vlasnika -dobri, moglo bi se reći..uglavnom dobri..




> druga stvar: pas je osoba. s osobnoscu i raspolozenjima koje treba uvazavati. isto kao sto ne bismo prisli nepoznatom covjeku na ulici i iz cista mira ga poceli navlaciti za usi, ne bi nam trebalo pasti na pamet da to idemo raditi ni nepoznatom psu. i istome bismo trebali nauciti svoju djecu.


Kad sam bila dijete i ja sam bila jedno od dobro odgojene djece prema životinjama, nikad dirala bez pitanja, nikad udarala. Obožavala sam odlaziti kod moje tete jer je imala divnog mješanca vučjaka. Zvao se je Čarli..i kao što kažu: samo što nije pričao. Volio se maziti i gladiti. Ali, isto tako, volio je pažnju. A ja sam došla s roditeljima u posjet. I svi su me gledali i obraćali se meni i bila sam u centru pozornosti..kad najednom iz čista mira Čarli dotrči iz svog kutka i navali na mene i razjapi čeljusti i strpa mi cijelo lice u njih. O da...lice četverogodišnjakinje u nemalim zubima..naravno, Čarli niej ništa učinio, samo krasta na nosu, ali njegova je poruka bila jasna...JA sam ovdje faca. Pas koji nikad nije na nikoga zalajao, uvijek umiljat, uvijek poslušan. Čarli je dobio batine i umro prirodnom smrću, i dalje dobar, pametan i vjeran..ali eto, životinja je..shit happens

Pas je, prije svega, životinja. Poštuj ga kao životinju, pa će biti manje problema negoli ga prisiljavati da živi kao čovjek.

Nemali broj puta u šetnji, psi su se zaletavali u moju djecu koja ih nisu ni dirala ni dražila nit čak vidjela...ako sam ja mjerodavni uzorak onda smatram da ima previše bezbrižnih vlasnika, da se prisutnost pasa na javnim površinama mora ipak nekako regulirati. Nisu svi psi tempirane bombe, ali dovoljno je da ih samo 5% bude i da se statistički dogodi *ranje. Djeca životinjama pristupaju instinktivno i teško je kad si dijete sjetiti se naučenog ako te ponese znatiželja ili dragost. 
Postoje "tečajevi" za socijalizaciju pasa, ali koliko znam jako je malo vlasnika pasa koji su svoje pse, čisto iz preventive, podvrgli takvom tretmanu.

Ljudi imaju socijalni korektiv, moralnu i krivičnu odgovornost, a psi se rijetko druže s psima, ne idu u školu i nemaju svoje pseće pravosudne organe..pa nekima to odgovara, a neki pasići prosviraju..te se svi skupa nemaju od koga učiti ponašanju osim od gospodara ili vlastite frustracije.

Ne volim da životinje pate, ali katkad priroda može izazvati i za naše ljudsko poimanje sasvim neprirodne i nasilne manifestacije. Ja, da imam pasa od 10 i više kila..ne bih sigurno živjela u gradu...

----------


## petrić

> Petrić, sve to stoji što si napisala i zaista apsolutno sve što si rekla može biti istina. 
> 
> Ali i nakon svega ovdje napisanog ja još uvijek nisam dobila odgovor: Kako da se čovjek koji ne želi ništa imati s psima i ničim ih ne izaziva u današnje vrijeme zaštiti od onih loših vlasnika koji uzgoje agresivnog psa?
> 
> Ti imaš svoja dva psa kojima apsolutno vjeruješ, ALI i ti i tvoji psi mogu postati žrtve nekog drugog agresivnog psa.


Na žalost, gotovo nikako ili jako teško, jednako kako se teško obraniti od nasilnika u obitelji ili izvan nje, ludih vozača i inih opasnosti, barem dok se ne dogodi neka tragedija. Svi znamo kako nam sustav ( ne )funkcionira! Voljela bih da ti mogu dati neki konstruktivniji odgovor,ali...

----------


## tanjaa

virgo30, slažem se s tobom.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Nek imaju veće pse svi oni koji imaju kuće s velikim ograđenim dvorištem, takvim da se pas može "realizirati". u stanovima treba imati hrčkove, miševe, pantigane i pase na navijanje. Nikako ne pse teže od 5-10 kg. To im jednostavno nije nature-like stanište i točka. Pristalica sam toga da određene veličine pasa moraju imati propisani minimum terena na kojem mogu obitavati..za pudla recimo 80m2, ali za mastifa ili ovčara pa bar jedno 1000m2 ograđenog dvorišta. Pa nek barem na papiru bude zadovoljen neki prerekvizit za držanje psa.


Pa sva sreća da ti ne odlučuješ o tome. A znaš, neki psi koji žive u stanovima idu redovito na tečajeve i na treninge gdje ispucavaju svoju energiju, a ne ispucavaju je na maloj dječici. Kako su super generalizacije, isto kao i ona o Coli koju si nedavno provalila.

----------


## Deaedi

Virgo30   :Love:  . Slažem se s tobom!

----------


## dolega

virgo30  :Wink:

----------


## vrabac

Sjedimo mi na terasi kafica i doleti do nas pitbul, skace po meni a ja drzim bebu ruci. Gazda sjedi unutra i uopce ne vidi ni gdje mu je pas ni sto radi. 

Evo takve stvari mrzim. Imamo i mi psa koji jest ostar ali i malen, pa svejedno u gradu, a pogotovo u blizini djece - obavezno je vezana. A znamo da ne bi nikad nista nazao napravio. Malo kulture nekima ne bi falilo, pas je ipak zivotinja. 
To sto bi se neki ljubitelj pasa uvrijedio ne zanima me.

----------

> Virgo30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nek imaju veće pse svi oni koji imaju kuće s velikim ograđenim dvorištem, takvim da se pas može "realizirati".
> 
> 
> Pa sva sreća da ti ne odlučuješ o tome. A znaš, neki psi koji žive u stanovima idu redovito na tečajeve i na treninge gdje ispucavaju svoju energiju, a ne ispucavaju je na maloj dječici..


Ja ne odlučujem o tome i niti ne želim. Ali Teddy...zar je mjesto nekom radnom, snažnom, rasnom ili nerasnom psu, psu od 20 i više kilograma u grijanom stanu? Pa psi stalno trčkaraju i jako su aktivne životinje, pa koliko ti to vremena trošiš na šetnje i treniranje psa dnevno da oni potroše svu svoju proizvedenu energiju? 3-4 sata dnevno? ja ne znam kako bih ja to uspijevala.

Ja samo rezoniram sa stajališta da sam npr kuja recimo, irskog setera. (Što očito postajem u nekim percepcijama  :Smile:  ) Vjerujem da nitko na svijetu nije diskriminiran (izuzimam slijepe osobe) ako mu u stanu ne dozvoliš imati mastifa, šarplaninca, bernskog planinskog psa ili vučjaka. Pa i čiuaue su pasi...i pekinezeri...i milijuni malenih mješanaca...To što mi volimo samo neke pase..čini *nas* selektivnima..

Pošaljimo tvojeg psa mjesec dana na selo, na pustopoljine, livade i vrištine i intervjuirajmo ga bi li se vratio u stan, škole i fakultete koje pohađa? Ja znam da neki psi idu na tečajeve, ali je mnogo više onih koji ne idu. I ne rekoh da će needucirani pas pojesti bebu, ali ako postoji bar 5% frustriranih pasa, a vjerujem da postoji, da su oni potencijalna opasnost na javnim površinama.




> Kako su super generalizacije, isto kao i ona o Coli koju si nedavno provalila.


Generalizacija je , recimo, tvrdnja da su svi psi zločesti, svi hercegovci šverceri i svi crnci obdareni. Ali se to može shvatiti kao i šala. To o kokakoli je bio nespretno citiranje Željka Pervana, jer je jedan njegov performans imao upravo takvu konstrukciju, ali je to na pisanom mediju izgledalo krajnje uvredljivo i ružno. To mi nije bila namjera, pa sam napisala ispriku, jer se post naknadno ne može uređivati.
Dakle, ja nisam žena (kučka) od generalizacija..aj.. možda par predrasuda..ali nikad generalizacija.
Ja samo volim životinje i to uglavnom jer nisu ljudi i suosjećam s njima isto zato jer nisu ljudi i zato što katkad ne znamo što im činimo našom ljubavlju prema njima. Teddy, ja vjerujem da si ti primjerni vlasnik psa, ali ruku na srce, ima mnogo više onih koji su nesvjesni da su neodgovorni i zbog takvih moraju postojati neka minimalna pravila za držanje pasa, a ne znam koji drugi kriterij treba biti mjerodavan osim osigurnaog prostora za normalan razvoj psa.

----------


## lidac2004

virgo, svaka cast, svaka rijec ti je na mjestu!!
(fali mi smajlic koji se klanja). 

i ja smatram da stan nije za psa, pogotovo velikog!

a klanjam se i na ovo 




> Malo kulture nekima ne bi falilo, pas je ipak zivotinja. 
> To sto bi se neki ljubitelj pasa uvrijedio ne zanima me.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ja ne odlučujem o tome i niti ne želim. Ali Teddy...zar je mjesto nekom radnom, snažnom, rasnom ili nerasnom psu, psu od 20 i više kilograma u grijanom stanu?


Ja uopće ne vidim kakve veze imaju kilogrami psa sa ičime. :? Što, umjesto da bude u grijanom stanu, bilo bi mu bolje u veeeeelikom hladnom dvorištu na lancu? :? 




> Pa psi stalno trčkaraju i jako su aktivne životinje, pa koliko ti to vremena trošiš na šetnje i treniranje psa dnevno da oni potroše svu svoju proizvedenu energiju? 3-4 sata dnevno? ja ne znam kako bih ja to uspijevala.


Pa zato ti nemaš psa.  :Wink:  




> Vjerujem da nitko na svijetu nije diskriminiran (izuzimam slijepe osobe) ako mu u stanu ne dozvoliš imati mastifa, šarplaninca, bernskog planinskog psa ili vučjaka. Pa i čiuaue su pasi...i pekinezeri...i milijuni malenih mješanaca...To što mi volimo samo neke pase..čini *nas* selektivnima..


Kako misliš da nitko nije diskriminiran ako mu netko propisuje kakvog psa smije imati?! :shock: 

Naravno da sam selektivna u tome kojeg psa želim imati, imam puno pravo na to.

A što da netko uvede uredbu da moraš imati npr. 20 kvadrata životnog prostora po djetetu? Onda bi bilo dreke da kakva je to diskriminacija. A vjerujem da i djeci treba prostora... ili ne?




> Ja znam da neki psi idu na tečajeve, ali je mnogo više onih koji ne idu. I ne rekoh da će needucirani pas pojesti bebu, ali ako postoji bar 5% frustriranih pasa, a vjerujem da postoji, da su oni potencijalna opasnost na javnim površinama.


Točno, postoje isfrustrirani psi, *ali nije li pas koji je ubio ono dijete živio u kući sa dvorištem (ili u dvorištu samom), a ne u stanu???* 

Tu onda pada u vodu tvoja teorija da su isfrustrirani psi koji napadaju djecu oni koji žive u stanovima.




> Teddy, ja vjerujem da si ti primjerni vlasnik psa, ali ruku na srce, ima mnogo više onih koji su nesvjesni da su neodgovorni i zbog takvih moraju postojati neka minimalna pravila za držanje pasa, a ne znam koji drugi kriterij treba biti mjerodavan osim osigurnaog prostora za normalan razvoj psa.


Normalan razvoj psa nije ograničen kvadratima. Netko može imati dvorište od 500 kvadratnih metara i držati psa na lancu. Bome taj pas neće imati normalan razvoj, bez obzira na silnu površinu koja ga okružuje.

A pošto ja ne određujem drugima što da rade sa svojim kvadratima, isto to očekujem i za sebe. 8)

----------


## Mamasita

Imam susjeda koji u stanu drzi 4 velika psa mjesanca i jos jedan par koji zivi u 50 metara kvadratnih s bebom i 3 velika psa.
Zbog brojnih prituzbi stanara, morat ce ih se rijesiti i moram reci da sam sretna zbog toga, jer on svaki dan sece s njima oko zgrada
 i parkica gdje se igraju djeca, a psi naravno, nisu na lajni. 
Zena s bebom drzi svoje pse na lajni, ali prizor nje vani s kolicima i tri ogromna psa na lajnama oko njezine ruke mi je tragikomican!
Zbog toga se bas ne bih slozila da svatko u svojim kvadratima moze raditi sta hoce. 
Sjecam se i one price iz New Yorka, o covjeku koji je drzao tigra, krokodila i koju li jos ono zivotinju u stanu.....katastrofa.  :Sad:  
I ja volim zivotinje, ali nikada ne bih imala velikog psa u stanu, upravo zato sto takodjer mislim da to nije najsretnije rijesenje za psa,
 isto kao sto nije dobro rijesenje ni drzanje psa na lancu. 
Istina je da psu treba prostora i dvoriste je idealno za psa, uz mogucnost da ga se pusti u kucu ako on to zeli.
Stanovi su osim toga u pravilu u zgradama, sto znaci da sve javne prostore zgrade kao sto je npr. lift, dijelimo s drugim ljudima
 koji se mozda ne osjecaju ugodno u liftu s velikim psom. Ja prva protrnem kad sam u liftu s klincem i udje mi susjed s grdosijom od psa......
a ja se inace ne bojim pasa. Mogu si misliti kako je tek onima koji se boje pasa, a takvih ima dosta.....

----------


## Amelie32

> A što da netko uvede uredbu da moraš imati npr. 20 kvadrata životnog prostora po djetetu? Onda bi bilo dreke da kakva je to diskriminacija. A vjerujem da i djeci treba prostora... ili ne?


Za tvoju informaciju moji prijatelji koji žele usvojiti dijete, to ne mogu jer prema propisu nemaju dovoljno životnog prostora za dijete, već sada moraju kupiti veći stan kako bi mogli jednog dana usvojiti dijete. :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A što da netko uvede uredbu da moraš imati npr. 20 kvadrata životnog prostora po djetetu? Onda bi bilo dreke da kakva je to diskriminacija. A vjerujem da i djeci treba prostora... ili ne?
> 
> 
> Za tvoju informaciju moji prijatelji koji žele usvojiti dijete, to ne mogu jer prema propisu nemaju dovoljno životnog prostora za dijete, već sada moraju kupiti veći stan kako bi mogli jednog dana usvojiti dijete. :/


I? Diskriminacija ili ne?

----------


## andrea

> Pa psi stalno trčkaraju i jako su aktivne životinje, pa koliko ti to vremena trošiš na šetnje i treniranje psa dnevno da oni potroše svu svoju proizvedenu energiju? 3-4 sata dnevno? ja ne znam kako bih ja to uspijevala.


samo bi se na ovo osvrnula; virgo, to se tebi čini puno vremena, i meni, iz pozicije majke sa malim djetetom, ali ako psa vodiš van npr. 3 puta dnevno, to ti i ispadne 3, 4 sata.

moji starci imaju pudla, koji je vani sigurno 4 sata svaki dan i kroz to vrijeme se istrčava, jer žive blizu nasipa i vode ga uz savu, gdje nema ni djece, ni šetača, nego samo ljudi sa psima, pa može biti bez lajne.

e, sad, razlika je da li vodiš psa na lajni 4 sata, pa on šeće na dva metra od tebe i non stop ga cukljaš da ne ode predaleko ili se on kroz to vrijeme stvarno istrči i ispuše; to je velika razlika.

ja obožavam pse, ali to mu, trenutno, ne bi bila u stanju omogućiti, zato ga ni nemam.

----------


## toma_06

moram se ubaciti   :Razz: 

jedino nekakvim dozvolama (koje bi tražile da pas prođe osnovni tečaj socijalizacije + obavezan psihotest za vlasnika) + obavezno čipiranje (što po novom je obveza) može se smanjiti broj takvih neodgovornih vlasnika.

slažem se s teddy u svemu. kvadratura ne znači apsolutno ništa. i kao što je napisala, i u ovoj zadnjoj tragediji ne radi se o psu koji je živio u kući-stanu već na dvorištu. uostalom, ja osobno ne znam da se takva tragedija dogodila, a da se radilo o psu koji je živio u stanu.

a propos toga što je virgo napisala 



> Pošaljimo tvojeg psa mjesec dana na selo, na pustopoljine, livade i vrištine i intervjuirajmo ga bi li se vratio u stan, škole i fakultete koje pohađa?


mi imamo "velikog" psa, udomili smo ga od osobe koja ga je držala u prekrasnom velikom dvorištu, na lancu, bez kućice (a bio je štene usred užasno hladne zime u slavoniji), mlatio ga je lancem - tako da je MD rekao da će ili ubiti tog čovjeka ili mu uzeti psa. Naravno uzeli smo psa    :Wink:  U Zagrebu živimo u stanu, ali imamo vikendice s velikim, lijepim, ograđenim dvorištima i u ZAgorju i na moru, tako da smo često tamo. Ne samo da je prvi u autu kad vidi da se ide doma, već neće ni biti cijelo vrijeme vani (i njemu je vruće, pa recimo sad kad smo bili za vikend uopće nije htio biti vani, već je samo sjedio uz mene), na moru navečer prvi ode u sobu spavati. 

Frustrirani psi se stvaraju odgojem (isto cure moje kao djeca) pa eto još jedan primjer. Naš stan gleda u dvorišta kuća preko puta. U jednoj živi obitelj s dvoje djece. Prije dvije godine, roditelji su nabavili štene - prekrasno crno klupko dlake. Živio je s njima u kući, mazili ga, klinci su ga nanašali. Bio je užasno mazan. Psić je rastao, i samo je najednom završio vani -prvo u nekom boxu na kraju dvorišta, a sada na lancu. Bez kućice, bez ikakve zaštite od recimo ovih vrućina ili kiše ili snijega. E sad to pseto koje je bilo umiljato, laje, reži, napada ljude. 

Eto, toliko od mene.

----------


## Sanjica

Ne mogu ne odreagirati na neke uporne postove i uporne ljude koji tepu jedno te isto, a nema veze s rješenjem problema i sprečavanjem stradavanja nevine djece.

ŠTA NAS BRIGA DA LI JE PAS FRUSTRIRAN, DA LI MU JE VLASNIK DOBAR ILI LOŠ, DA LI IMA 5 ILI 50 KILA, ONO ŠTO JE VAŽNO JE DA NIKADA NITI JEDAN PAS NE DOĐE U PRILIKU NAPASTI NEKO DIJETE.

Moj muž je jučer morao odustati od namjere da pusti našeg dvogodišnjeg sina da se istrči na vrtićkom igralištu jer su vrtićem haračili telci od pasa, bez vlasnika u blizini, naravno. Doslovce su zbrisali doma i bio je ljut  ko ris od nemoći i jada. 

Ja sam jutros išla na posao okolnim putem jer sam blizu vrtića vidjela  crno tele kako jurca okolo  i Boga sam molila samo da se dočepam vrtićkih vrata i uđem u zgradu. I onda sam ostatak jutra Boga molila da isti taj telac ne napadne roditelje i djecu dok dolaze u vrtić.

I kupim novine usput na kiosku, a veliki naslov OPET po tko zna koji put " Pekinezer spasio dijete od napada pitbula." Ničim izazvan pitbul.

Ničim izazvani psi  ( da ne nabrajam opet koji psi ) napadaju i kolju do smrti, a nabavljaju ih ljudi koji su prilikom nabave kućnog ljubimca BIRALI kojeg će i kakvog psa nabaviti.

I ljute me usporedbe pasa i djece.  Djeca mogu biti bolja ili lošija, bolje ili lošije odgojena, ali oni nikog ne kolju i ne napadaju. Psi napadaju.

----------


## narednica

> ŠTA NAS BRIGA DA LI JE PAS FRUSTRIRAN, DA LI MU JE VLASNIK DOBAR ILI LOŠ, DA LI IMA 5 ILI 50 KILA, ONO ŠTO JE VAŽNO JE DA NIKADA NITI JEDAN PAS NE DOĐE U PRILIKU NAPASTI NEKO DIJETE.


Za sve navedeno kriv je opet iskljucivo vlasnik,a moze se sprijeciti samo strogim provodenjem zakona i prijavom neodgovornog vlasnika( sto mnogi ljudi ne zele,eto da se ne zamjere susjedu).Na zalost nas je zakon glede toga slab,a kazne su gotovo nikakve!

----------


## TeddyBearz

Sanjice, ja sam te lijepo pitala zašto ne pozoveš policiju, i nisi mi odgovorila.

Što se tiče usporedbe djece i pasa, *ti* si je prva potegla kad si rekla da si odabrala imati još jedno dijete, a ne psa.

----------


## yasmin

> Za sve navedeno kriv je opet iskljucivo vlasnik,a moze se sprijeciti samo strogim provodenjem zakona i prijavom neodgovornog vlasnika( sto mnogi ljudi ne zele,eto da se ne zamjere susjedu).Na zalost nas je zakon glede toga slab,a kazne su gotovo nikakve!


strogo provođenje zakona znači i brnjicu, dva puta sam bila svjedokom kako se pas iz tko zna kojih razloga istrgnuo sa uzice...
možeš li ti ili bilo tko drugi jamčiti za svog psa?
trenutno ga nemam ali sam imala cijeli život i niti za jednoga ne bih dala ruku u vatru iako nikad anikog nisu ugrizli, imali su ogromno dvorište i svu pažnju ovog svijeta...

 da si bila prisutna dok neko dijte plače u šoku zbog ugriza psa -da ne spominjem nešto puno gore, možda bi se patnja tvog psa (vjerujem da je bilo grozno i ne želim da se to ikome dogodi) učinila ipak mrvicu manje bitnijom od agonije koju je proživljavao onaj mali anđelčić

ma i ja krivim vlasnike, i kad se god to dogodi ljuta sam na njih ali ne vjerujem niti psima, nisam ni svojem a kamoli nekom drugom

----------


## TeddyBearz

Zakon ne propisuje brnjicu i uzicu za *sve* pse, to lijepo piše u onome što sam citirala još na prvoj stranici.

Isto kao i to da naravno da ne treba psu vjerovati 100%. Kao što ne mogu ni sama za sebe biti 100% sigurna kako bih u nekoj situaciji reagirala.

Već mi je stvarno blesavo da moram 50 puta ponavljati istu stvar.

A Sanjica traži rješenje svog problema na forumu, umjesto da nazove policiju i kaže im "tu i tu se šeće pas bez uzice i bojim ga se, poduzmite nešto".

----------


## josie

> A Sanjica traži rješenje svog problema na forumu, umjesto da nazove policiju i kaže im "tu i tu se šeće pas bez uzice i bojim ga se, poduzmite nešto"


ili Sanjice, tu frustraciju teladi koja slobodno harači idiličnim dječjijim parkovima iznesi udruzi za zaštitu životinja.
ako policija neće, oni će sigurno poduzeti nešto u vezi velikog psa lutalice.

i uopće nekužim tvoj bijes na neke od odgovora.
svoje odgovore na svako pitanje si dobila, i ono o zakono, par puta.
nisam vidjela da je itko rekao da je potpuno uredu da psi slobodno švrljaju posvuda, ali masovno istrebljenje svakog živog bića koje na zubnom kartonu ima riječ očnjak lagano izraženu, je, draga moja, u najmanju ruku bedastoća .

jako me smeta tvoja generalizacija, i ako nastaviš ovako nekonstruktivno raspravljati, ništa od ovog topica, a mislim da ti svi, ukjučujući i teddy,( sa svojim predivnim psima), pokušavamo pomoći.

----------


## Sanjica

Hvala svima na pomoći, sve mi je jasno!

Nisam još skupila sve materijale, ali nadam se da hoću do petka kada imam jedan važan sastanak na lokalnoj razini na kojem namjeravam izići s konkretnim materijalima i konkretnom situacijom u našem gradu, kao i sa konkretnim zahtjevima.

Teddy, što se tiče zvanja policije, mislila sam da mi se rugaš. Kod nas policija ne reagira za daleko opasnije i važnije stvari, šta oni imaju s psom svog kolege?!

Ja nisam uspoređivala djecu i pse u smislu izjednačavanja, ja sam stavila djecu ispred pasa, uvijek i do kraja života.

Ne mrzim pse i nipošto ne želim da se oni istrijebe, jasno vam je svima zbog čijih pasa sam bijesna.

Nisam namjeravala generalizirati, ali morate svi priznati da su napadi pasa sve učestaliji i sve teži po svojoj naravi, vrlo često sa smrtnim ishodom. A to je i više nego zabrinjavajuće.

----------


## Marsupilami

> I ljute me usporedbe pasa i djece.  Djeca mogu biti bolja ili lošija, bolje ili lošije odgojena, ali oni nikog ne kolju i ne napadaju. Psi napadaju.


Mislis?

Mozda ne kao djeca, ali i odrasli ljudi su nekada bili djeca a puno njih sjedi u zatvoru  :/ 

Nezahvalna usporedba, ali u skladu s citiranim.

----------


## Deaedi

Sanjice, samo da ti kazem da se ja slazem s tobom u tvojim stavovima i s onim si pisala. Nazalost, kod nas je nekultura nekih vlasnika pasa strašna. Mislim da su cure s ovog foruma odgovorne vlasnice jer ipak sudjeluju u ovim raspravama i/ili u Rodi. Tako da su njima sigurno djeca na 1. mjestu.

----------


## narednica

[quote="yasmin
strogo provođenje zakona znači i brnjicu, dva puta sam bila svjedokom 
 da si bila prisutna dok neko dijte plače u šoku zbog ugriza psa -da ne spominjem nešto puno gore, možda bi se patnja tvog psa (vjerujem da je bilo grozno i ne želim da se to ikome dogodi) učinila ipak mrvicu manje bitnijom od agonije koju je proživljavao onaj mali anđelčić
[/quote]

Pas je ugrizao mene kao djete(vucjak)i ugrizao je moju kci kad je isla iz skole,dakle razumijem o cemu govoris.Malo mi je nejasno ono o "patnji mog psa",mozes mi pojasniti??

----------


## narednica

možeš li ti ili bilo tko drugi jamčiti za svog psa?
[/quote]

Ja vodim psa na lajni predvidenoj za one od 40 kg,(nema sanse da pukne),istrgnuti mi se ne moze( velicina pudle)i nije nikad pokusavao + ukoliko me se poslusa kad  kazem da se pas ne smije dirati mogu garantirati.

----------


## Amelie32

> Amelie32 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> ...


Je diskriminacija je, ali nema dreke, a radi se o djeci koja nemaju nikoga i o ljudima koji silno žele djecu, a ne mogu ih imati. A tu na topicu je dreka jer je netko propisao uzicu i brnjicu za određene pasmine i njihove križance.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Teddy, što se tiče zvanja policije, mislila sam da mi se rugaš. Kod nas policija ne reagira za daleko opasnije i važnije stvari, šta oni imaju s psom svog kolege?!


 :? Nisam se uopće rugala, najozbiljnije sam pitala. Mislim da oni, bez obzira na to da li se radi o njihovom kolegi, moraju odgovoriti na prijavu. :?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Je diskriminacija je, ali nema dreke, a radi se o djeci koja nemaju nikoga i o ljudima koji silno žele djecu, a ne mogu ih imati. A tu na topicu je dreka jer je netko propisao uzicu i brnjicu za određene pasmine i njihove križance.


Nije dreka na topicu zbog toga, nego zbog ponavljanja da se ne bi smjelo generalizirati i trpati sve pse i njihove vlasnike u isti koš.

----------


## Amelie32

> Amelie32 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Je diskriminacija je, ali nema dreke, a radi se o djeci koja nemaju nikoga i o ljudima koji silno žele djecu, a ne mogu ih imati. A tu na topicu je dreka jer je netko propisao uzicu i brnjicu za određene pasmine i njihove križance.
> 
> 
> Nije dreka na topicu zbog toga, nego zbog ponavljanja da se ne bi smjelo generalizirati i trpati sve pse i njihove vlasnike u isti koš.


Ako ti poštuješ zakon i imaš zdresirane pse, zašto se osjećaš prozvana i pozvana da biješ bitke drugih. Generaliziranja je uvijek bilo i bit će, protiv toga se ne može. Za mene ovaj topic postaje sve besmisleniji jer prava dreka bi trebala biti zbog besmisleno izgubljenog dječjeg života, neodgovornih roditelja i na kraju smaknutog psa za umirenje nečije savjesti.

----------


## TeddyBearz

:? Kako bijem bitke drugih kad se priča o tome da bi u stanu trebalo biti dozvoljeno imati psa od najviše 10 kg? To je definitivno moja bitka. 8) 

A da su roditelji bili neodgovorni, to je već odaaaaavno rečeno i prožvakano, pa da se ne ponavljam... 8)

----------


## apricot

sanjice, ja sam zvala policiju: retriver je skočio na Orku.
Policija jest došla i napravila zapisnik, ali je balavica/vlasnica već bila otperjala.
Prije toga me proglasila luđakinjom i koječime... 

Policiju nije dočekala, ali odonda sam je dva puta vidjela sa psom na uzici.
Pretpostavljam da je i strah malo djelovao, a malo i "edukacija" (čitaj, moja tirada)...

znači, kao i za sve što se tiče bilo kakvih društvenih odnosa, SVI moramo preuzeti odgovornost.
taj pas koji trči i potencijalni je skakač/napadač, nije samo odgovornost svojega vlasnika, već i svih nas koji dijelimo prostor s njime. i on je na svoj način dio ovoga društva.

kao i djeca, uostalom, ako ih već možemo uspoređivati (ali samo kao dio nečije ljubavi i odgovornosti).

----------


## yasmin

> "yasmin
> strogo provođenje zakona znači i brnjicu, dva puta sam bila svjedokom 
>  da si bila prisutna dok neko dijte plače u šoku zbog ugriza psa -da ne spominjem nešto puno gore, možda bi se [color=red prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> patnja tvog psa [/color](vjerujem da je bilo grozno i ne želim da se to ikome dogodi) učinila ipak mrvicu manje bitnijom od agonije koju je proživljavao onaj mali anđelčić
> 
> 
> Pas je ugrizao mene kao djete(vucjak)i ugrizao je moju kci kad je isla iz skole,dakle razumijem o cemu govoris.Malo mi je nejasno ono o "patnji mog psa",mozes mi pojasniti??


teddy je pisala o tome kako je drugi pas ugrizao i usmrtio njenog pred njenim očima i da zato svojem ne stavlja brnjicu, a i napisala sam "o patnji tvog psa"

----------


## TeddyBearz

> teddy je pisala o tome kako je drugi pas ugrizao i usmrtio njenog pred njenim očima i da zato svojem ne stavlja brnjicu, a i napisala sam "o patnji tvog psa"


Pa meni je malo neukusno uspoređivati bilo čije patnje, pa neću to ni komentirati.

----------


## yasmin

> yasmin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> teddy je pisala o tome kako je drugi pas ugrizao i usmrtio njenog pred njenim očima i da zato svojem ne stavlja brnjicu, a i napisala sam "o patnji tvog psa"
> 
> 
> Pa meni je malo neukusno uspoređivati bilo čije patnje, pa neću to ni komentirati.


ali ipak jesi...

----------


## narednica

[quote="yasminteddy je pisala o tome kako je drugi pas ugrizao i usmrtio njenog pred njenim očima i da zato svojem ne stavlja brnjicu, a i napisala sam "o patnji tvog psa"[/quote]

Stavila si moj citat,a ovo o patnji nisi napisala pod navodnicima( niti njezin citat) zato mi nije bilo jasno.Ok.

----------


## yasmin

onda sorry, sve mi se izmiješalo!  :Embarassed:

----------


## narednica

Nista,grijesimo svi!!

----------

??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????
??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ?????????

Ovi upitnici služe iščuđavanju. Da se ponovim, pošto mi se stalno ponavlja da "..zar je od stana bolje odgojiti psa u hlaaadnom dvorištu i na lancu, pa ga i možda malo pomlatiti lancem..."????????..mogu i ja dodati par strašnih konstrukcija...ne davat mu hranu ni vodu, ne voditi ga u šetnju već na borbe psa i ne poigrati se s njime..ali ljudi moji..promašili smo fudbal....

..zar zaboga ja reklamiram lanac  :shock: 
ali iskreno mislim da bi im bilo bolje da su na hladnom (ja bih to nazvala otvorenim prostorom), kako im je i priroda namijenila, inače bi se kao vrsta preselili u tropske krajeve.

*Nit stan, nit lanac, nit boks nije mjesto za držanje psa*. Da budem preciznija, velikog psa. Stan zato jer imaju dlaku i ograničen prostor kretanja..dakle krznenu bundicu i jer sam više puta vidjela pase u grijanim stanovima (u Zg bih rekla i pregrijanima) kako im ispada dlaka. Boks ne zato jer je to doslovno zatvor. I NE lanac jer oni nisu zarobljenici..već slobodne i vesele ŽIVOTINJE. 

Gradovi imaju ograničene veličine zelenih prostora za pse. I jednostavno mislim da je nemoguće naći kutak za životinju koji nije u koliziji s nekim površinama namijenjenim razonodi i djeci. I potreban je ekstra napor, ali najviše, vlasnika pasa da ne dođe do nemilih događanja od griženja do onečišćenja površina.. odgojem djece postižeš mnogo, ali tek kad poodrastu i kad ih instinkti ne vode.

I ne kažem da će psi u stanovima prosvirati..nego je vjerojatnije da će prosvirati i ako ih samo 5% prosvira (dakle, svaki 20-ti)..to može predstavljati problem i unositi opravdani strah kod ljudi, tako da potpuno razumijem Sanjicu. I još ovi komentari o patnji...Patnja voljenog bića uviek nas izbezumi, ali nijedna patnja ne pogađa kao ona svojeg djeteta. Tada ne postoje više ili manji dobri kriteriji..postoji samo ogromna zabrinutost i kasnije gnjev.

Ako si zaposlen čovjek i nema te po 8-10 sati doma, ako imaš djecu, ako imaš bilokakvu važnu preokupaciju, smatram da je jaaaako teško zadovoljiti potrebe psa. Biti sam toliko vremena je i čovjeku jako teško, a kako neće biti psu. I zato, istina, ja nemam psa. Ali kad jednog dana budem u mirovini..imala kuću s cvjetnjakom i povrtnjakom na malome bregu (i nadam se pogled na more) i *mnogo* vremena, svakako ću imati psa, uopće nije bitno kakvog.

Zašto su po meni kilogrami jedini kriterij..pa zato jer se pouzdano mogu izmjeriti, a i pokazatelj su veličine psa. Teddy, po tvojoj bi analogiji ljubitelji konja, koza, tigrova i vukova također mogli držati svoje pripitomljene životinje po stanovima, a ipak to ne čine.

Forum je mjesto gdje ljudi ne odlučuju ništa nego iznose svoje mišljenje. Vidim da je oko pasa nastala vruća diskusija, a samo zato jer smo s ove ili one strane emocionalno vezani za njih. Psima, kao i svakom biću koje volimo, potrebno je naše vrijeme, ljubav i prostranstvo za igru. Psima nisu potrebni ljudski komoditeti, MI smo zamislili da su im potrebni.

Ja sam iznijela samo svoje mišljenje.  I to samo tako da sam se zamislila da sam u njihovoj koži (dlaki). 

Ovdje nećemo ništa odlučiti, ponavljam, tako da se Teddy nikako ne trebaš bojati revizije namjene svojih kvadrata. Ali valjda možemo reći vlasnicima pasa čega se opravdano bojimo (jer je strah vrlo neugodno iskustvo), što volimo i predložimo kako bi to pokušali izvesti, a da nitko ne bude oštećen ili u što manjoj mjeri?!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  yasmin prvotno napisa
> ...


Gdje to? Ajde mi please citiraj.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Virgo, ne da mi se ponavljati već rečeno, a trenutno nemam ni vremena secirati tvoj kilometarski post, sorry.

----------


## Mamasita

Prije dvije i pol godine provela sam nekoliko mjeseci u Rumunjskoj.
Oni imaju toliko pasa lutalica, da ne mozes proci ulicom niti 50 metara a da ne naletis na barem njih 5-6. 
I koliko je meni poznato nije zabiljezen niti jedan napad psa lutalice na covjeka! Ti psi su totalno miroljubivi! 
Vesele se svakom covjeku jer se nadaju da ce dobiti nesto za jesti.
Meni je to dovoljan dokaz da je sloboda kretanja psu najvaznija.

----------


## Mamasita

Htjedoh reci jako vazna, a ne najvaznija.

----------


## Frida

Teddy vid'la sam ti pse dnas u kvartu, baš su   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

> I koliko je meni poznato nije zabiljezen niti jedan napad psa lutalice na covjeka! Ti psi su totalno miroljubivi!


Pusti ti to  :/   Mi imamo velikih problema s jedno 3-4 psa lutalice (od kojih svaki ima min 40 kg) na nasem igralistu.  Redovno spavaju u djecjem pjescaniku, a kad ih vidim kako se presetavaju preko igralista punog djece trnci me prolaze.

Zvali smo sve moguce i nemoguce, i nitko, ali bas NITKO nas ne sljivi ni 1%... Psi su tamo i dan danas  :/   Mi roditelji smo vec ludi, i vise nemamo ideja ni koga zvati i sto napraviti da ti psi vise ne budu tamo.

----------


## AnaDelVito

moju kćer je u dobi od jedne godine dok se u parku igrala loptom prevrnuo škotski ovčar, bacio je na leđa i krenuo lizati. bio je to jedan od onih pasa koje vlasnici tijekom ljetovanja ostave da se doma sami snalaze. pas se htio igrati, ali od te epizode je moja mala bila preplašena psima. 
kada je imala 7 godina i kako je bila jedinica, preporučili su mi kućnog ljubimca. nakon raspitivanja kod kinologa i frendova koji se profesionalno bave psima, ispalo je da je zlatni retriver jedina pasmina za koju bih mogla biti sigurna da neće pod nekim okolnostima napasti malu.
naša retriverica je velika maza i jako je pozitivno utjecala na moju kćer, ali sada kada sam trudna čitam o tome kako se pas mora pripremiti za dolazak male bebe jer i najbezazlenije pasmine pasa često ugrizu pogotovo malu djecu.
ljudi koji se bave dresurom opasnih pasmina rekli su mi da  nitko od njih ni u ludilu ne bi ostavio psa s bebom, a neki su od njih dali svoje pse kada su im žene rodile.
mislim da mi od pasa želimo stvoriti neke urbane bastarde i zaboravljamo na njihovu pravu prirodu, na njihove instinkte. k tome mali broj nas se doista zanima za modele dresure i posvećuje se toj životinji na pravi način. osim toga sebično vlasnici pasa krše ne samo zakonske, već i neke civilizacijske norme. kad god se neki pas popiški u dječji pješčanik, dobijem neodoljiv nagon da njegovog vlasnika potegnem za uši, da ne upotrijebim neki grublji izraz.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Teddy vid'la sam ti pse dnas u kvartu, baš su


Ti si u mom kvartu??? Ajmeeeeee, super!!!  :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Zvali smo sve moguce i nemoguce, i nitko, ali bas NITKO nas ne sljivi ni 1%... Psi su tamo i dan danas  :/   Mi roditelji smo vec ludi, i vise nemamo ideja ni koga zvati i sto napraviti da ti psi vise ne budu tamo.


Ne kužim, zvali ste i šinteraj? Najgora opcija, ali...  :Sad:

----------

> Virgo, ne da mi se ponavljati već rečeno, a trenutno nemam ni vremena secirati tvoj kilometarski post, sorry.


Teddy..žao mi je..ja tebe ne napadam, nema potrebe za reagiranjima, ja te čak štoviše i potpuno razumijem i nema potrebe za seciranjima. Ti se vjerojatno primjerno brineš za svoje pse i jako ih voliš. ali si mnoge moje konstatacije..u biti , razmišljanja, izvukla iz konteksta...ako nisam za psa u stanu onda sam automatski za psa na ciči zimi na lancu...eh...na to moram reagirati

U Zagrebu živi jako mnogo pasa. I kad postoji velika količine nečega velika je šansa da dođe do problema jer su ljudi razni, a gradovi prenapučeni i previše udaljeni od prirode. Evo i krasnog citata koji pogađa bit:




> mislim da mi od pasa želimo stvoriti neke urbane bastarde i zaboravljamo na njihovu pravu prirodu, na njihove instinkte. k tome mali broj nas se doista zanima za modele dresure i posvećuje se toj životinji na pravi način. osim toga sebično vlasnici pasa krše ne samo zakonske, već i neke civilizacijske norme..


Na jednom drugom topicu sam predložila neka sami vlasnici pasa predlože..što bi bilo najbolje učiniti da se ograniče neodgovrni vlasnici pasa, šetnje velikih pasa po zajedničkim zelenim površinama kad se već djeca ne mogu preko noći odgojiti da im ne smetaju?

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I koliko je meni poznato nije zabiljezen niti jedan napad psa lutalice na covjeka! Ti psi su totalno miroljubivi!
> 
> 
> Pusti ti to  :/   Mi imamo velikih problema s jedno 3-4 psa lutalice (od kojih svaki ima min 40 kg) na nasem igralistu.  Redovno spavaju u djecjem pjescaniku, a kad ih vidim kako se presetavaju preko igralista punog djece trnci me prolaze.
> 
> Zvali smo sve moguce i nemoguce, i nitko, ali bas NITKO nas ne sljivi ni 1%... Psi su tamo i dan danas  :/   Mi roditelji smo vec ludi, i vise nemamo ideja ni koga zvati i sto napraviti da ti psi vise ne budu tamo.


Mislim da vas ne treba biti frka da ce oni nekoga napasti.
No ostaje problem vrsenja nuzde naokolo i opasnost od kojekakvih bolestina....
Ne kuzim kak vas nitko ne sljivi, pa morali bi pokupiti te pse! 
Kvragu, kod nas fakat skoro nista ne funkcionira kako treba!

----------


## a zakaj

> znači, kao i za sve što se tiče bilo kakvih društvenih odnosa, SVI moramo preuzeti odgovornost.


sto se tice preuzimanja odgovornosti, ja se trudim da vlasnicima pasa koji u nasem djecjem parkicu secu pse uljudno ukazem na cinjenicu da to nije lijepo, tim vise sto je parkic okruzen velikim zelenim povrsinama, sasvim dovoljnim za potrebe pasa. Ali frajeru koji sece dva pitbula bez lajne nikad nisam nis zucnula. A ni necu. Jerbo me frka.

----------


## apricot

Istina, takvima ni ja ne kažem ni mu ni bu - danas svatko nosi oružje ako se već i ne zna služiti šakama.
Ali, ne možemo glavom kroz zid: negdje možemo pa djelujemo, negdje se ne osjećamo dobro - pa šutimo.

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zvali smo sve moguce i nemoguce, i nitko, ali bas NITKO nas ne sljivi ni 1%... Psi su tamo i dan danas  :/   Mi roditelji smo vec ludi, i vise nemamo ideja ni koga zvati i sto napraviti da ti psi vise ne budu tamo.
> 
> 
> Mislim da vas ne treba biti frka da ce oni nekoga napasti.
> No ostaje problem vrsenja nuzde naokolo i opasnost od kojekakvih bolestina....
> Ne kuzim kak vas nitko ne sljivi, pa morali bi pokupiti te pse! 
> Kvragu, kod nas fakat skoro nista ne funkcionira kako treba!


Frka me da ce nekog napasti, jer kad ih netko pokusa potjerati s igralista, imaju tendenciju pokazivanja zuba  :/ 

I Teddy, ne, ni sinteraj nas ne sljivi.  Puni su i nemaju kud s psima, i ne sljive doci po ove ni pod razno  :/

----------


## Mamasita

Hm, da, ja sam skroz smetnula s uma da to vjerovatno nisu one "prave" lutalice koje su rodjene na ulici, vec su vjerovatno protjerani od strane bivsih vlasnika koji su ih bogapitaj kako odgojili! :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> I Teddy, ne, ni sinteraj nas ne sljivi.  Puni su i nemaju kud s psima, i ne sljive doci po ove ni pod razno  :/


Jeste probali sa nekom od udruga, Noina arka ili sl? Iako sumnjam da bi i oni došli po njih. :/

----------


## marinna

Ja sam neki dan brzopleto i u afektu otvorila topic ne znajući da je ovdje već provedena žustra rasprava   :Razz:  

moj post:
"kod nas je vrhunac sezone i grad je pun turista. dotični je gospodin vodio psa od nekih 50-ak kg koji se pošteno "ispraznio" u dijelu parka uređenom kao dječje igralište sa cvjetnim vrtovima - 20 cm od staze! gospodin se sa obitelji i psom bez imalo srama udaljio ostavivši "hrpetinu" iza sebe. 
malo me to zaokupilo, pa sam i dalje promatrala ljude sa psima. pokazalo se da 2/3 pasa (od XS do XXXL) koji su sekretali kroz gomile ljudi nije bilo na uzici!!"

- toliko o tome da su u drugim zemljama drugačija pravila (možda i jesu ali se stranci kod nas prema istima ne ponašaju) - ako mene pitate ovo s kakama je više stvar kulture nego propisa

- nešto o zakonu i propisima-
- prekršajna odgovornost:
odluke koje donose jedinice lokalne samouprave nisu zakoni već opći akti doneseni na temelju zakona, njima mogu biti propisani prekršaji i to je to (dakle provjeriti u svom gradu kakvi su propisi)
- vlasnici pasa mogu odgovarati i kazneno:
izvođenje na ulicu nevezanog psa za kojega je utvrđeno da napada ljude i da je zloćudan predstavlja općeopasnu radnju u smislu kaznenog djela dovođenja u opasnost života i imovine općeopasnom radnjom ili sredstvom iz čl.263. st.1. KZ, i takav pas u smislu navedenog propisa predstavlja općeopasno sredstvo 
- građanskopravna odgovornost za štetu:
pas predstavlja opasnu stvar i njegov vlasnik odgovara za štetu koju pas nanese drugim osobama u vidu npr. smrti ili tjelesnih ozljeda i to prema kriteriju objektivne odgovornosti (što znači da nema izgovora - bio je vezan, na lancu, bio je ograđen i sl.). Primjer - čovjek je imao pit bulla koji je bio vezan u ograđenom boksu. Djevočica od 12 god. preskočila je ogradu i pas joj je izgrizao lice (nakon nekoliko operacija vidio se samo najveći ožiljak od 12 cm). Čovjeku je naloženo da isplati naknadu štete i satisfakciju u ukupnom iznosu od oko 100.000,00 kn sa kamatama i ta je odluka potvrđena u više sudskih instanci. Iz odluke se moglo zaključiti da je djevojčica mogla dobiti i više samo da je njen odvjetnik to tražio.


zaključak:
- pas je veeeelika odgovornost i mnogi vlasnici pasa nisu svjesni što ih može zadesiti

Da ja imam psa itekako bi pazila da ne prilazi drugim ljudima i da ih ne ozljedi, a pogotovo ne bi zamjerala ljudima koji ga se boje i obilaze ga u širokom luku (ne bi to tumačila kao mržnju prema psima). Moram priznati da se pasa nikada nisam bojala i da sam prilazila i onima najljućima (fora iz filma "istina o mačkma i psima" zbilja pali), ali svog bebača neću pustiti ni blizu  :/ .

----------


## sorciere

marinna - računaj i na faktor iznenađenja. 

ja sam vodila ovčarku na kratkoj lajni (izuzetno dobar pas, dresiran). išla je uz nogu. odjednom se ispred nje stvorilo dijete njene visine - i bio je susret "oko u oko".

mama je bila prestravljena - i prva reakcija je bila nagli pokret da zgrabi dijete. da je pas bio drukčiji - mogao je krivo "protumačiti" njenu gestu.

----------


## marinna

odgovorni vlasnici pasa tvrde da je nužno dresirati psa i da onda nema problema, gledala sam o tome jedan talk-show i nekako povjerovala u to. sad kad sam trudna opet se dvoumim...
ako bude potrebe - kupujemo zeca   :Smile:

----------


## Maya&Leon

Mi za sada, i na svu sreću, nismo imali neugodnih iskustava sa psima. Imali smo samo jedno posve "mokro" iskustvo kada je mali maltezer poludio od sreće i izljubio moga sina uzduž i poprijeko - a što sam naknadno saznala od MM-a. Krajnji rezultat: Leon sada trči u susret svim VAVAUOVIMA na koje naleti, a ja sprintam ispred njega da ga spriječim u toj istoj namjeri. On ima samo 22 mjeseca i teško mu je objasniti da VAUVAU ima zube koji mogu jako boljeti, no nakon svega rečenog na ovom topicu još danas ću početi pričati - jednom će shvatiti. Isto tako, prije par dana se šećem po glavnom gradskom trgaču, Leon bezbrižno trčkara okolo, kada se odjednom iza ugla - u brzom kasu, stvori veliki crni vučjak, očito napušten, mršav, bez ogrlice. Protutnjao je pored i ne pogledavši nas. Ali neću zaboraviti taj osjećaj totalne nemoći i kako su mi se nogle doslovce odsjekle kada sam ga ugledala. 
A da i ne spominjem scenu ove subote: prije ručka smo se poželjeli malo poigrati u parkiću kraj zgrade. I Leon se fino uvalio u pješčanik sa zadovoljnim osmjehom na licu, naravno da se sav uprljao, ali tek kada mi je prišao blizu sam shvatila da grozni smrad potiče sa njegovih ruku: propisno je utrljao pseće govance među prstiće... :shock: a ja sam trenutno pozelenila od bijesa. 
A...zaista volim životinje! I bila sam jedno od one djece koja doma dovode male napuštene kučiće i mačiće, bolesne mišeke, ptice ("tata..molim te popravi ptičicu..."), udomila sam i neke lutalice, ali... pseće govance u rukama moga sina  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  !!!!!  Zašto je na našim ulicama tako egzotično vidjeti vlasnika da pokupi kakicu za svojim psom...???? Nedavno smo se doselili iz centra Zagreba: sramotno je vidjeti onaj ogroman park na Trgu Francuske revolucije koji smo sa nostalgijom gledali sa prozora a služi ISKLJUČIVO klubu vlasnika 30-ak pasa koji nesmetano trče po CIJELOM parku, čak i na onom minijaturnom dijelu namijenjenom djeci. Pustiti dijete na travu da trči bilo je ravno samoubilačkoj misiji - što zbog zagađenosti što zbog količine pasa. A gdje piše da je taj park za pse ??  :Mad:   Zašto moje dijete, kao uostalom i sva ostala djeca u tom kvartu, nemaju tu privilegiju prisvojiti cijeli park za sebe kao što su to učinili vlasnici sa svojim ljubimcima?
Mene to jako ljuti. Još više me rastužuje. Naš Leon će biti odgajan tako da voli i POŠTUJE sve životinje, no vlasnici pasa bi trebali poštovati i granice naše djece. Ništa nije sveto: čak i ograđena igrališta postaju nužnici psećoj populaciji, o sakupljanju psećeg izmeta svi govore - malo tko se pridržava. I gdje je tome kraj?   :Sad:

----------


## stray_cat

ja bih samo skrenula paznju na neke druge pse koji zive medju vama

rijec je o psima koji zive u zagrebu, o radnim psima

za slucaj da se izgubite ili povrijedite ako idete negdje na izlet, po nekoj sumi i planini mote vam se dogoditi da vam u pomoc priskoce sljedeci psi koji zive po stanovima

http://www.bordercollie.hr/caphr.htm 

odavdje dolaze peseki od teddy i moj luka (hrvatski ovcar), cap je inace proslogodisnji svjetski prvak u psima spasiocima, zagrebacka je ekipa inace prosle godine osvojila svjetsko prvenstvo u psima spasiocima. to otprilike znaci da postoje psi (koji zive u stanovima) i u slucaju potresa su u stanju locirati prezivjele brze nego bilo kakva druga oprema

tu je i miska, ona je bila treca u pojedinacnoj konkurenciji
http://www.inventasoft.hr/kossp/tanja/Miska_index.htm

tanja, miskina osoba je svojevremeno sa svojom stafordicom bila dio grupe koji su radili radnu terapiju sa fizicki hendikepiranom djecom. http://www.inventasoft.hr/kossp/tanja/Shesha_index.htm (i ta psica zivi u stanu)

u pobjednickoj ekipi nalazila se i gunna http://www.ljubimac.com/spasioci.htm

kad sam vec spominjala sve te pse koji zive sa stvarno posebnim ljudima mislim da je ok i reci da svi oni treniraju u jednom od najbojlih svjetskih klubova za trening pasa www.kossp.hr

 ponovit cu sto sam vec spomenula na nekom od postova protiv pasa, zanimljivo je (i zabrinjavajuce) da nigdje nisam vidila da ste se zgrozile nad time kako i gdje ljudi voze aute, pa koliko djece pogine ili se uinvalidi na takav nacin. ne vidim da je tako zivahna rasprava kad treba pomoc zlostavljanim zenama i djeci

pokusajte tu negativnu energiju potrositi na nesto pozitivno i korisno, kad vidite slobodnog psa, podignite klinca na ruke  i maknite se, slicno cete napraviti a ako prema vama vozi auto ili motor, u oba slucaja iza svega toga stoje losi i neodgovorni ljudi

----------


## Minnie

Ova je tema odavno izašla iz okvira Pravnih pitanja, u stvari izašla je iz okvira rodinog foruma u cjelini.

S obzirom da ne vidim podforum na koji bi pripadala, zaključavam.

----------

